# HAY TRABAJO BIEN PAGADO A PATADAS



## DigitalMarketer (7 Abr 2022)

Lo que pasa es que los chavales de hoy en día no quieren mancharse las manos, son demasiado buenos para eso.

Acabo de pintar el interior de una casa, 2100€.
Dos chavales trabajando hasta media noche, terminaron en 4 días.

Después los suelos de madera fueron pulidos y barnizados, el trabajo llevo unos 7 días,precio 3450€

Resultados excelentes en ambos casos.

El tema es que hablando con los trabajadores que eran autónomos todos decían lo mismo:

"Tenemos trabajo para aburrir"

Los pintores iban a su bola y eran solo los 2 haciendo los curros que les apetece.

Los pulidores están ya expandiendo la empresa, 4 equipos trabajando en simultáneo.
Deben mover bastante pasta.

En resumen, que trabajo hay...lo que pasa es que a la gente le vendieron:

Hazte tu carrera, consigue tu trabajo de oficina, asciende, vida perfecta y de eso nada, se comen una mierda por qué España no tiene tanto trabajo de eso.


----------



## Teodorf (7 Abr 2022)

Has descubierto el fuego


----------



## Kubernet0 (7 Abr 2022)

También te digo que tal cual están las cosas, cuanto menos dependas de un sueldo o de las reformas de la gente para vivir, mejor.


----------



## noseyo (7 Abr 2022)

La gente está gastando el dinero en reformas y esos precios de pulir y pintar no se lo creen ni ellos


----------



## Artedi (7 Abr 2022)

Lo tengo comprobadísimo, en España el que se dedica a una profesión manual que requiera de un cierto oficio y habilidad, le sale el trabajo por las orejas y en general se forra.

Trabajar con las manos aquí no gusta nada. Nunca ha gustado. Incluso, en épocas, ha sido infamante.


----------



## Pichorrica (7 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que los chavales de hoy en día no quieren mancharse las manos, son demasiado buenos para eso.
> 
> Acabo de pintar el interior de una casa, 2100€.
> Dos chavales trabajando hasta media noche, terminaron en 4 días.
> ...



Y después te metistes a CM de burbuja


----------



## uikeafro (7 Abr 2022)

Hola, una cosa que está ocurriendo es que tras dos años de pandemia la gente que ha mantenido (o aumentado ) sus ingresos y no ha realizado los gastos que solía realizar (cenas, viajes, gasolina para ir al trabajo,...) tiene dinero que le permite hacer las reformas que antes para hacerlas tenía que financiar. 
Solo tienes que pensar el número de funcionarios que tiene este país y ya tienes muchos clientes potenciales.
Si a todo esto le sumas un buen profesional haciendo su trabajo, muchas veces de un trabajo le puede salir otro


Enviado desde mi Mi A3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jotace (7 Abr 2022)

Tengo familiares y conocidos pintores y no es tan fácil encontrar buenos trabajos.

Todo Dios hace pintura, desde el vecino en paro hasta los africanos a precios irrisorios.


----------



## polnet (7 Abr 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Tengo familiares y conocidos pintores y no es tan fácil encontrar buenos trabajos.
> 
> Todo Dios hace pintura, desde el vecino en paro hasta los africanos a precios irrisorios.



Din, yo tengo un amigo y hace algo de pintura y te lo dice, donde el cobra 100€ hay sudamericanos cobrando 50€, además la pintura es un trabajo de mierda.
Pero en burbuja como siempre generalizando, además de ser coyuntural, la gente no se fía y está cambiando papelitos por cosas materiales, es darte un paseo por las calles y ver que están llenas de muebles viejos…


----------



## Dolce (7 Abr 2022)

Le dices a un chaval que le das curro, pero que tiene que trabajar fines de semana y algunos festivos y te mira como un marciano


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Abr 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Y después te metistes a CM de burbuja



No me puedo resistir. Por qué? Por qué hablar de pintores te parece algo que haría un CM.
Y sobre todo, por qué piensas que hay CMs en un foro de mierda con un tráfico de mierda donde están siempre los mismos 4 usuarios.
Es ridículo.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Abr 2022)

Dolce dijo:


> Le dices a un chaval que le das curro, pero que tiene que trabajar fines de semana y algunos festivos y te mira como un marciano



Te llama explotador y lo pública en Twitter para mostrar su enfado.


----------



## Dr. Oldman (7 Abr 2022)

Lo han dicho por ahí arriba. En este pais y en muchos, lo que abunda son estupidos de trajecitos que aunque cobren 500 euros prefieren seguir yendo de trajecito de zara. España es un pais de apariencias. 
No gusta levantarse a las 7 a amasar yeso, cargar maquinas o comerse un poquitin la cabeza para diagnosticar un problema. No digo que todos tengan la capacidad para ellos, pero quien la tiene, prefiere estar apoltronado en una oficina 10 horas, comiendo de un tupper y luciendo buena barriga sedentaria. 
TRABAJO HAY Y MUCHO. LO QUE HAY ES MUCHO VAGO Y ACOMODADO


----------



## todoayen (7 Abr 2022)

Lo que me costó encontrar una empresa de reformas libre.....todas tenían trabajo comprometido a meses vista.
Una medio buena quiero decir.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Abr 2022)

Además en España. Que es un país donde casi todo Dios tiene vivienda en propiedad y no se para de construir.

Donde muchos de esos pisos tiene 30,40,50 años.
Siempre se necesita un pintor, alicatador, pulidor, reparar electrodomésticos.
Hay trabajos así a diario.


----------



## jotace (7 Abr 2022)

Dr. Oldman dijo:


> Lo han dicho por ahí arriba. En este pais y en muchos, lo que abunda son estupidos de trajecitos que aunque cobren 500 euros prefieren seguir yendo de trajecito de zara. España es un pais de apariencias.
> No gusta levantarse a las 7 a amasar yeso, cargar maquinas o comerse un poquitin la cabeza para diagnosticar un problema. No digo que todos tengan la capacidad para ellos, pero quien la tiene, prefiere estar apoltronado en una oficina 10 horas, comiendo de un tupper y luciendo buena barriga sedentaria.
> TRABAJO HAY Y MUCHO. LO QUE HAY ES MUCHO VAGO Y ACOMODADO



El primo de mi mujer es albañil y está ayudándome con la reforma de una casita.

Pues está más quemado que la pipa de un indio. Es más joven que yo y parece un jubilado. Sus problemas de salud derivados del curro son infinitos. Su salario una mierda, es puto pobre de solemnidad ya que además está divorciado...y es un tío trabajador que hace de todo.

Conozco otro albañil que le va mejor, gana más, pero es más joven que yo y sólo sueña en jubilarse, lo mismo, llegar a casa cada tarde derrotado y ni tiene fuerzas para salir ni hacer nada. También problemas de salud derivados de años de curro duro.


----------



## Funciovago (7 Abr 2022)

Conozco unos cuantos que se dedicaban a ese tipo de trabajos y los tuvieron que dejar de la mierda que pagaban, algunos hacen alguna chapuza de vez en cuando y otros ni eso.

En este foro tenéis muy mitificadas esas profesiones.

Trabajo para aburrir si, todo el que tu quieras, pero una de dos o te tiras todo el día viajando como los que instalan aires acondicionados y jugándotela subiéndote en tejados, o te matas a meter horas y horas para ganar 2000 como dices, ni que eso fuera dinero.


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (7 Abr 2022)

Panchitos guanizando trabajos en España por un cuenco de arroz y luego fallan;
- transporte, reformas, pintores....



Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## polnet (7 Abr 2022)

Dr. Oldman dijo:


> Lo han dicho por ahí arriba. En este pais y en muchos, lo que abunda son estupidos de trajecitos que aunque cobren 500 euros prefieren seguir yendo de trajecito de zara. España es un pais de apariencias.
> No gusta levantarse a las 7 a amasar yeso, cargar maquinas o comerse un poquitin la cabeza para diagnosticar un problema. No digo que todos tengan la capacidad para ellos, pero quien la tiene, prefiere estar apoltronado en una oficina 10 horas, comiendo de un tupper y luciendo buena barriga sedentaria.
> TRABAJO HAY Y MUCHO. LO QUE HAY ES MUCHO VAGO Y ACOMODADO



Oh que bien suena, levantarse a las 7 de la mañana, amasar yeso y cargar máquinas, lo que no gusta es estar reventado en unos años, todos los días tragando polvo, frío, calor, tener 40 años y parecer que tienes 60, suciedad, etc cobrar una mierda y llegar a la jubilación reventado, eso si llegas…


----------



## Dr. Oldman (7 Abr 2022)

jotace dijo:


> El primo de mi mujer es albañil y está ayudándome con la reforma de una casita.
> 
> Pues está más quemado que la pipa de un indio. Es más joven que yo y parece un jubilado. Sus problemas de salud derivados del curro son infinitos. Su salario una mierda, es puto pobre de solemnidad ya que además está divorciado...y es un tío trabajador que hace de todo.
> 
> Conozco otro albañil que le va mejor, gana más, pero es más joven que yo y sólo sueña en jubilarse, lo mismo, llegar a casa cada tarde derrotado y ni tiene fuerzas para salir ni hacer nada. También problemas de salud derivados de años de curro duro.



Pues oye. Que quieres que te diga. No se en que regimen estarán. Pero te puedo garantizar, que yo en lo personal, a mis 32 años deje el entramado mafioso empresarial privado para montar mi empresa. Ya estoy con dos trabajadores y no puedo estar mas motivado y mis trabajadores contentos y bien pagados. Es lo mejor que he hecho en mi vida y dudo por cualquier cosa (nunca se sabe las vueltas de la vida) que vuelva a trabajar para una empresa privada EN MI VIDA!!

Ah! y todos los problemas de salud que he tenido por ser jefe de departamento durante casi 10 años no te los puedes imaginar. Me pasaba mas tiempo en urgencias que disfrutando de un fin de semana con mi familia. LA EMPRESA PRIVADA EN ESPAÑA MATA. y se de lo que hablo.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Abr 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> Conozco unos cuantos que se dedicaban a ese tipo de trabajos y los tuvieron que dejar de la mierda que pagaban, algunos hacen alguna chapuza de vez en cuando y otros ni eso.
> 
> En este foro tenéis muy mitificadas esas profesiones.
> 
> Trabajo para aburrir si, todo el que tu quieras, pero una de dos o te tiras todo el día viajando como los que instalan aires acondicionados y jugándotela subiéndote en tejados, o te matas a meter horas y horas para ganar 2000 como dices, ni que eso fuera dinero.



Joder, 2100€ en 4 días.
Si los tíos tienen otras 3-4 ñapas ese mes, pues se hacen una pasta.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Abr 2022)

Ojo, que los que ganan pasta es los que se lo montan por su cuenta y se buscan la vida.

Efectivamente trabajando para constructoras y empresas así los salarios son subsaharianos.
Y por eso tantos negros panchos trabajando en la obra.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (7 Abr 2022)

Sí, hay mucho trabajo, pero como no te enchufen no te comes un torrao.


----------



## jotace (7 Abr 2022)

Dr. Oldman dijo:


> Pues oye. Que quieres que te diga. No se en que regimen estarán. Pero te puedo garantizar, que yo en lo personal, a mis 32 años deje el entramado mafioso empresarial privado para montar mi empresa. Ya estoy con dos trabajadores y no puedo estar mas motivado y mis trabajadores contentos y bien pagados. Es lo mejor que he hecho en mi vida y dudo por cualquier cosa (nunca se sabe las vueltas de la vida) que vuelva a trabajar para una empresa privada EN MI VIDA!!



Mi familiar jodido en una empresa de pueblo. No se atreve a trabajar por su cuenta. Se lo he dicho muchas veces. Y que trabaje al 70% a ver si su jefe tiene güevos de tirarlo.

El otro es socio de la empresa pero aún así está jodido, si eres propietario aún curras más.

Es lo que hay.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Abr 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Sí, mucho hay trabajo, pero como no te enchufen no te comes un torrao.



Explícame el concepto de que te enchufen en este caso.

Yo simplemente busque a esos profesionales en webs de anuncios.

Nada más.


----------



## Lomo Plateado (7 Abr 2022)

He preguntado cómo cualificado y con experiencia para tantear cómo en 10 empresas de reformas y obras públicas ( todas en los alrededores de mi casa) si necesitaban gente y todos te dicen que de momento está todo lleno, eso si ,tienen curro en lista de espera para meses . Un tanto extraño
A los típicos espabilados jefecillos de obra solo les interesa inmigrantes o desamparados sociales para que le curren 50 horas a 1000 euros brutos/mes desempeñando todas las tareas y oficios mientras se pegan la mañana con el pintxo de tortilla y a fin de mes cobran las horas que han inflado de su subcontrata con el ayuntamiento de turno.

Es un jodido Win Win gracias a la magnífica gestión de los estamentos públicos. Te digo yo que si les metiesen unas auditorias ( llendo a donde hay que ir) el chiringuito del ladrillo daría trabajo en condiciones para el doble de población .


----------



## KUTRONIO (7 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Además en España. Que es un país donde casi todo Dios tiene vivienda en propiedad y no se para de construir.
> 
> Donde muchos de esos pisos tiene 30,40,50 años.
> Siempre se necesita un pintor, alicatador, pulidor, reparar electrodomésticos.
> Hay trabajos así a diario.



¿30,0,50? Añada sin problema alguno 60,70,80 y 90 ¡Eso sí mucho mejor construido uno de 70 años que uno de 30 años, dentro de 10 años lo veremos todos


----------



## Funciovago (7 Abr 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo
> He preguntado cómo en 10 empresas de reformas y obras públicas si necesitaban gente y todos te dicen que de momento está todo lleno, eso si ,tienen lista de espera para meses .
> Situación un tanto extraña la verdad



Muy sencillo, para que salga a cuenta o para ganar más dinero, lo hacen a base de reventar a los que hay, en lugar de meter más gente para que no estén tan machacados, lo de siempre vamos. De hecho si te vas a otros países te das cuenta de que el trabajo que aquí hacen 3 en otros países lo hacen 5 y encima ganando más dinero.

La gente que hace este tipo de comentarios se nota que no han tenido que buscarse la vida, porque a poco que busques curro te das cuenta de la realidad, envías cv te mueves y no te quieren en ningun lado


----------



## McNulty (7 Abr 2022)

Y más que ganarán en un futuro, porque la mayoría de jóvenes pasan de trabajos manuales y físicos. Y muchos paletas viejos se van a jubilar en masa en los próximos años. Aquí mucho inmi joven que llegue a hezpaña con lo puesto se forra.

Aunque claro, entre estar calentito en la ofi o teletrabajando con el excel, a estar pintando paredes o arreglando tuberías de langostos hay un buen trecho...


----------



## Teofrasto (7 Abr 2022)

Pues yo he llamado a dos albañiles que conocía para unos trabajos que yo no sé hacer, y los dos lo mismo, que busque otro que están muy ocupados . 
Unos que me instalaron aluminio el año pasado, explicándome que no encuentran aprendices ni ayudantes.
El mejor consejo que se le puede dar a un joven hoy, es que se olvide de universidades, que haga una fp y a trabajar por su cuenta


----------



## KUTRONIO (7 Abr 2022)

Las pocas veces que he tenido que contratar para hacer obras en casa ha habido problemas siempre, no digo nada y lo digo todo

El que me venga diciendo que hay trabajo y luego me habla del sectro de chapuzas a domicilio me descojono por segudna vez


----------



## McNulty (7 Abr 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Las pocas veces que he tenido que contratar para hacer obras en casa ha habido problemas siempre, no digo nada y lo digo todo
> 
> El que me venga diciendo que hay trabajo y luego me habla del sectro de chapuzas a domicilio me descojono por segudna vez



A mí me ha pasado igual, al estar tan demandados les suda la polla la calidad del servicio que ofrecen. Yo ya solo hago obras si es muy urgente la cosa.


----------



## Pichorrica (7 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> No me puedo resistir. Por qué? Por qué hablar de pintores te parece algo que haría un CM.
> Y sobre todo, por qué piensas que hay CMs en un foro de mierda con un tráfico de mierda donde están siempre los mismos 4 usuarios.
> Es ridículo.



Por las tonterías que dices

Es para pegarte una patada en la cabeza


----------



## Lomo Plateado (7 Abr 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> Muy sencillo, para que salga a cuenta o para ganar más dinero, lo hacen a base de reventar a los que hay, en lugar de meter más gente para que no estén tan machacados, lo de siempre vamos. De hecho si te vas a otros países te das cuenta de que el trabajo que aquí hacen 3 en otros países lo hacen 5 y encima ganando más dinero.
> 
> La gente que hace este tipo de comentarios se nota que no han tenido que buscarse la vida, porque a poco que busques curro te das cuenta de la realidad, envías cv te mueves y no te quieren en ningun lado



Ya te digo , el día que le metan una auditoría de verdad a las obras públicas y contratos iba a arder troya.


----------



## Talosgüevos (7 Abr 2022)

Dolce dijo:


> Le dices a un chaval que le das curro, pero que tiene que trabajar fines de semana y algunos festivos y te mira como un marciano



Pero eso pasó siempre, hace más de 30
Años ya pasaba. Yo tenia pluriempleos, si, con S final ya que tenia 3 trabajos a la vez, cuando ya me cansé dejé el peor que era en una discoteca viernes noche y sábado-domingo tarde noche , el jefe me preguntó si conocía a alguien para la discoteca y yo fui preguntando a mis amigos que casi todos estaban parados viviendo de papis pues ninguno quiso trabajar y eso que pagaban muy bien, se ligaba y follaba… 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Funciovago (7 Abr 2022)

Además ocurre otra cosa, si tienes una empresa de ese tipo, siempre vas a rechazar los "trabajillos de una semana o días", siempre vas a coger los trabajos más grandes y donde más dinero puedes sacar, por eso ese tipo de trabajos normalmente no se cubren a no ser que contrates panchitos o rumanos que te van a hacer una basura de trabajo. 

No es que no haya gente es que de esos trabajillos no puedes vivir bien porque o son pocos o pagan poco


----------



## gallofino (7 Abr 2022)

Tienes razón, la que me viene a limpiar se mueve en un Ferrari 488 y va con chándal gucci


----------



## sirpask (7 Abr 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Lo tengo comprobadísimo, en España el que se dedica a una profesión manual que requiera de un cierto oficio y habilidad, le sale el trabajo por las orejas y en general se forra.
> 
> Trabajar con las manos aquí no gusta nada. Nunca ha gustado. Incluso, en épocas, ha sido infamante.



Iba a decir que son todo trabajos de hombres. Pero tengo una modista/costurera de +65 años, venezolana al lao de casa currando en una lavanderia/tintoreria que le salen los billetes por las orejas...

A mi no me importa que los que verdaderamente producen algo y dan buenos servicios sean los que mas cobren, lo que me jode son los intermediarios, los pasapapales... Los que no dan palo al agua, y se cansan de dar con el palo al agua y encima cobran burradas.


----------



## birdland (7 Abr 2022)

Lo llevo diciendo desde hace años , no hay mano de obra …. No hay carpinteros , fontaneros , albañiles , pintores , mecánicos …..
y no digo que no exista gente que diga “ soy carpintero “ …. Déjalos solos y vuelve a las cinco horas …

y ahora , seguro que aparecerán esos de “ paga bien , que es tema de sueldo “ 
Y lo dirán los que no tienen ni puta idea de que va una empresa o de como está el mercado


----------



## Murray's (7 Abr 2022)

Fake

La construcción está parada y más ahora con la restricción del credito, la subida del euribor, la escssez e inflación precio de materiales

Las reformas lo mismo, reforman cuatro, las comunidades que van tiesas no reforman o los particulares o lo hacen ellos mismos o llaman algún chapucillas o familiar.

Conozco varios fontaneros que dependen de los trabajos que les dan compañías de seguros, por si mismos se comian los mocos y eso que no cobran poco por servicio cuando van por libres.


----------



## Jackblack (7 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que los chavales de hoy en día no quieren mancharse las manos, son demasiado buenos para eso.
> 
> Acabo de pintar el interior de una casa, 2100€.
> Dos chavales trabajando hasta media noche, terminaron en 4 días.
> ...



Claro q si hombre.
En ejpaña la situación está como esta xq la gente no quiere currar...

Alerta por subnormal, alerta por subnormal.

Jajajaja menuda película.


----------



## GatoAzul (7 Abr 2022)

También hay gente que se monta la empresa de reformas sin tener ni idea del sector ni gente cualificada. Hay de todo. 
Si se quieren profesionales y gente con experiencia hay que pagarlos bien. El desgaste en ese tipo de trabajos no es igual al de otros.
Las referencias son importantes.


----------



## GatoAzul (7 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Fake
> 
> La construcción está parada y más ahora con la restricción del credito, la subida del euribor, la escssez e inflación precio de materiales
> 
> ...



Hay falta de mano de obra en la construcción. Falta gente cualificada. Obras hay, y muchas. Algunas sin poder arrancar por esa falta de mano de obra cualificada.


----------



## Talosgüevos (7 Abr 2022)

GatoAzul dijo:


> Hay falta de mano de obra en la construcción. Falta gente cualificada. Obras hay, y muchas. Algunas sin poder arrancar por esa falta de mano de obra cualificada.



Y los cualificados NO QUIEREN TRABAJAR, paro, paguicas y alguna chapuza.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## iases (7 Abr 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Lo que me costó encontrar una empresa de reformas libre.....todas tenían trabajo comprometido a meses vista.
> Una medio buena quiero decir.



Sanchez va a hundir el pais


----------



## poppom (7 Abr 2022)

Y cuando se pare el dinero de la impresora y los funcis no tengan para reformas a llorar porque búa búa solo se pintar


----------



## BHAN83 (7 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que los chavales de hoy en día no quieren mancharse las manos, son demasiado buenos para eso.
> 
> Acabo de pintar el interior de una casa, 2100€.
> Dos chavales trabajando hasta media noche, terminaron en 4 días.
> ...



Bien pagado es revender mascarillas y sacarte 300k de comision en un año.

De ahi para abajo es esclavitud y remar.


----------



## NORDWAND (7 Abr 2022)

4000 euros de presupuesto por un armario a medida, me comentaba un colega la semana pasada.


----------



## Talosgüevos (7 Abr 2022)

A finales de 2020 Compre un piso y quise hacer pequeñas reformas , la única que fue rápida y bien fue la caldera nueva y cambiar radiadores de sitios, lo demás todo problemas, no encontraba pintor ni nadie para el parquet y puertas , al final pintor caro y muy chapucero, el suelo me dejaron tirado a última hora y tuve suerte de encontrar un rumano que me hizo un buen trabajo pero las puertas más de un año y no encuentro nadie, ya vinieron varios a tomar medidas Y NI ENVÍAN PRESUPUESTO.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## BHAN83 (7 Abr 2022)

Hay trabajo bien pagado a patadas​


----------



## Murray's (7 Abr 2022)

GatoAzul dijo:


> Hay falta de mano de obra en la construcción. Falta gente cualificada. Obras hay, y muchas. Algunas sin poder arrancar por esa falta de mano de obra cualificada.




Suponiendo que fuera verdad lo que dices

Falta mano de obra porque nadie quiere trabajar ahi por 1000€ al mes, pasa como el campo y hostleria está mal pagado. Y ni los panchis curran ahi, prefieren pagar el autónomo y hacerse repartidor.

Los ricos van a tener más jodido encontrar esclavos a los que explotar ni los inmigrantes quieren esos trabajos


----------



## Gusman (7 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Fake
> 
> La construcción está parada y más ahora con la restricción del credito, la subida del euribor, la escssez e inflación precio de materiales
> 
> ...



Escasez de credito? donde? si precisamente están concediendo hipotecas que no se va n a poder pagar. Saben que la fiesta termina y están dando barra libre...


----------



## Gusman (7 Abr 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> 4000 euros de presupuesto por un armario a medida, me comentaba un colega la semana pasada.



Sería de madera de abebay, no?


----------



## GatoAzul (7 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Suponiendo que fuera verdad lo que dices
> 
> Falta mano de obra porque nadie quiere trabajar ahi por 1000€ al mes, pasa como el campo y hostleria está mal pagado. Y ni los panchis curran ahi, prefieren pagar el autónomo y hacerse repartidor.



Mucha de la gente que estaría dispuesta a trabajar vive lejos de la ciudad y los nuevos desarrollos, y como bien dice no les compensa por 1000 euros (menos aún cuando reciben las ayudas con las que salir al paso en los pueblos).
Y repito, falta gente cualificada, y las empresas no están dispuestas a pagar buenos sueldos a gente que no está cualificada o con ganas de trabajar.

Por otro lado también saben muchos de los cualificados, que los que se lo llevan muerto, vendiendo luego los pisos por millonadas, son los que menos dan el callo y más piden al trabajador.


----------



## keler (7 Abr 2022)

No sólo pintura y obra. Caldereros, mantenimiento y trabajos técnicos. Tengo una casa y cada vez que llamo a un obrero me dice lo mismo. Tengo trabajo para meses. Todos españoles por supuesto, yo no contrato extranjeros.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (7 Abr 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Bien pagado es revender mascarillas y sacarte 300k de comision en un año.
> 
> De ahi para abajo es esclavitud y remar.




Bien pagado es hacer unas mamadas y que te den un ministerio y 20.0000 millones.


----------



## todoayen (7 Abr 2022)

CQUOTE="poppom, post: 40088340, member: 169281"]
Y cuando se pare el dinero de la impresora y los funcis no tengan para reformas a llorar porque búa búa solo se pintar
[/QUOTE]
Cometes el error del infravalorar al currante. Currando se aprende y mucho. Cuando no haya faena de pintar se hace otra cosa.

Pero vaya pintar hace falta siempre, las abuelas no se van a pintar el piso ellas solas.

Y quedan abuelos y abuelas a punta pala atontado.


----------



## NORDWAND (7 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Sería de madera de abebay, no?



No entré en detalles, simplemente me pareció exagerado, aunque no controlo el tema de la carpintería a medida.


----------



## BHAN83 (7 Abr 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Bien pagado es hacer unas mamadas y que te den un ministerio y 20.0000 millones.



Los 20 mil millones no son para ella.

Son para repartir a todas las bigotudas en edad fertil y alimentar el odio a los hombres.

Es una especie de renta basica a una parte de la sociedad para tenerla dividida.


----------



## tovarovsky (7 Abr 2022)

Amego, llotipinto tocasa abrocha gorda, buin prisio amego, talabajo dacalida no chaposas amego, mipaga inegro amego.


----------



## Napalm (7 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que los chavales de hoy en día no quieren mancharse las manos, son demasiado buenos para eso.
> 
> Acabo de pintar el interior de una casa, 2100€.
> Dos chavales trabajando hasta media noche, terminaron en 4 días.
> ...



Hasta "los chavales de hoy en día no quieren mancharse las manos" e leído.

Ejjjque en mis tiempos....ejjjque los jóvenes....ejqueee en la posguerra...

Básicamente es ud un cateto que no tiene ni idea que existen trabajos más allá de lo que sus entendederas de ex-albañil le deja comprender


----------



## Napalm (7 Abr 2022)

Dolce dijo:


> Le dices a un chaval que le das curro, pero que tiene que trabajar fines de semana y algunos festivos y te mira como un marciano



Y el látigo, ¿se lo das tu o lo tiene que llevar de casa?


----------



## Gigatr0n (7 Abr 2022)

​


DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que los chavales de hoy en día no quieren mancharse las manos, son demasiado buenos para eso.
> 
> Acabo de pintar el interior de una casa, 2100€.
> Dos chavales trabajando hasta media noche, terminaron en 4 días.
> ...



*El Hilo CUÑAO del miércoles...*




"Ejjjj que ai travajo, ejjjj qe lo jóbene no kiere trabajá poke cobra paguicah der bobiéhno... que zí, que me lo a dixo mi cuñao!!!! ezo é!


----------



## Napalm (7 Abr 2022)

Dr. Oldman dijo:


> Lo han dicho por ahí arriba. En este pais y en muchos, lo que abunda son estupidos de trajecitos que aunque cobren 500 euros prefieren seguir yendo de trajecito de zara. España es un pais de apariencias.
> No gusta levantarse a las 7 a amasar yeso, cargar maquinas o comerse un poquitin la cabeza para diagnosticar un problema. No digo que todos tengan la capacidad para ellos, pero quien la tiene, prefiere estar apoltronado en una oficina 10 horas, comiendo de un tupper y luciendo buena barriga sedentaria.
> TRABAJO HAY Y MUCHO. LO QUE HAY ES MUCHO VAGO Y ACOMODADO



Acaba ud. de definir el trabajo femenino de este país.


----------



## Napalm (7 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A mí me ha pasado igual, al estar tan demandados les suda la polla la calidad del servicio que ofrecen. Yo ya solo hago obras si es muy urgente la cosa.



A mí también. He recurrido a servicios técnicos oficiales y me han hecho chapuzas.
Ahora, ante cualquier reparación, miro tutoriales y videos de Youtube y a no ser que necesite herramienta especializada, lo hago yo.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Abr 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> Hasta "los chavales de hoy en día no quieren mancharse las manos" e leído.
> 
> Ejjjque en mis tiempos....ejjjque los jóvenes....ejqueee en la posguerra...
> 
> Básicamente es ud un cateto que no tiene ni idea que existen trabajos más allá de lo que sus entendederas de ex-albañil le deja comprender



Chavalin, tengo 35 años, me dedico o más bien dedicaba al marketing digital, hice millones de euros en marketing de afiliados.

Simplemente digo lo que veo en la sociedad.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Abr 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> *El Hilo CUÑAO del miércoles...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, tus habilidades almacenando memes para insultar son impresionantes.
Seguro que ligas muchísimo cuando lo cuentas.
Vaya alfa debes ser.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Abr 2022)

Otro ejemplo.
Otra cosa que quería hacer es lavar todo el tejado para limpiar el verde/hongos, etc y lo mismo para toda la piedra en la propiedad, entorno de la piscina, etc con estas máquinas de alta presión.

Pues 2700€ un trabajo de 2 días.

Entiendo que subirse al tejado tiene sus riesgos y tal.

Pero hostia, 2700€ por lavar un tejado, un suelo y poco más...


----------



## Barrunto (7 Abr 2022)

Claro que si abuelo. Ahora puedes rajar tranquilo en el parque mientras cobras tu pension de 1500€.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Abr 2022)

A mis padres y sus vecinos, les hacen un presupuesto de 7000€ para pintar la fachada del edificio.
Acepta la comunidad el presupuesto.
Pues ya ha pasado un año y allá no va ni Dios.
El ayuntamiento ya emitió la licencia y nada.


----------



## Gigatr0n (7 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Wow, tus habilidades almacenando memes para insultar son impresionantes.
> Seguro que ligas muchísimo cuando lo cuentas.
> Vaya alfa debes ser.



Yo ya he ligado todo lo que he tenido que ligar... cuñao:





Y por supuesto soy un alfa pese a que me hubiése gustado ser un beta o un omega;





... que sois los que mejor vivís ahí, metiditos en casapapis toda la vida moneándo, zampando, cascándoosla y viendo la vida pasar con más pena que con gloria...





... cuñao!





​Siento haberte jodío el hilo pero es que, me lo ponéis a webo. 

Habrá que decirle a @calopez que abra un subforo que se llame "cuñadísimos" o algo así.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Abr 2022)

Barrunto dijo:


> Claro que si abuelo. Ahora puedes rajar tranquilo en el parque mientras cobras tu pension de 1500€.



Que tengo 35 años joder y totalmente integrado en las nuevas tecnologías.

Pero es así.
El 90% de los que hacen carreras acaban consiguiendo mucho menos de lo que esperaban.

Luego te encuentras a chavales que se hacen un ciclo en mantenimiento de infraestructura de energía eólica y con 21 años tienen sueldo de 1500-2000 y con ofertas para largarse a trabajar a Francia para ganar más,etc.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Abr 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Yo ya he ligado todo lo que he tenido que ligar... cuñao:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1016199​
> Y por supuesto soy un alfa pese a que me hubiése gustado ser un beta o un omega;
> ...



No te preocupes tontico, acabo de revisar por encima tu historial de mensajes en otros hilos.

Tienes la inteligencia suficiente para no cagarte encima y no babearte, poco más.

Saludos.


----------



## Dan Daly (7 Abr 2022)

Cientos de miles de puestos de pintores y escayolistas?

Muchas reformas hay que hacer, amigo.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Abr 2022)

Dan Daly dijo:


> Cientos de miles de puestos de pintores y escayolistas?
> 
> Muchas reformas hay que hacer, amigo.



Cientos de miles de administrativos?
Muchas empresas hay que tener amigo...

Cientos de miles de licenciados en ADE?
Muchos directivos debe tener España...

Cientos de miles de peluqueros/as?

Y todo así amigo.


----------



## Barrunto (7 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Que tengo 35 años joder y totalmente integrado en las nuevas tecnologías.
> 
> Pero es así.
> El 90% de los que hacen carreras acaban consiguiendo mucho menos de lo que esperaban.
> ...



Vamos, que estas trabajando de CM inventandote realidades paralelas.

Nadie mas, que no sea jubilado, se tiraria horas en burbuja un jueves a las 11 de la mañana


----------



## Tonald Drump (7 Abr 2022)

Y como buena langosta desconoces totalmente que para ser admitido en una de esas empresas mínimo necesitas tener alguna fp de ciclo superior de alguna mierda como "Técnico en obras" más un curso pagado de chapa y pintura y mínimo 5 años de experiencia demostrada pintando casas. Ah y se me olvidaba: el palillero de mierda de la empresa "pinturas manolo SL" siempre preferirá al amigo de su hijo cani antes que a ti por mucha experiencia que tengas, gilipollas.


Langostas: hijas de la gran puta todas.


----------



## Gigatr0n (7 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> No te preocupes tontico, acabo de revisar por encima tu historial de mensajes en otros hilos.
> 
> Tienes la inteligencia suficiente para no cagarte encima y no babearte, poco más.
> 
> Saludos.







Que "acabas" de qué?!!!!... ¿de revisar?...

Tú que eres, *"El Revisor Cuñao"* o como va el tema?





¿Cómo has llegado a la conclusión de la cagueta y el babeo?... por experiencia propia, no?





¿Has revisado los 19000 post que tengo? y... ¿en 5 minutos!!!? Ni que fueras el padre del Kim Jong-un, que escribió 18000 libros a lo largo de su vida:



TOOOOOOOOOOOOONTO!!! que más que cuñao eres MU TOOOOOOOOOOOONTO!!







... más que cuñao, eres tonto creo yo...


----------



## sada (7 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que los chavales de hoy en día no quieren mancharse las manos, son demasiado buenos para eso.
> 
> Acabo de pintar el interior de una casa, 2100€.
> Dos chavales trabajando hasta media noche, terminaron en 4 días.
> ...



suscribo cada palabra.
acabo de hacer lo mismo, pintura, colocar azulejos y pulir suelo. en 3/4 días de faena se han llevado un pastizal...ah y lista de espera de meses


----------



## Tonimn (7 Abr 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Tengo familiares y conocidos pintores y no es tan fácil encontrar buenos trabajos.
> 
> Todo Dios hace pintura, desde el vecino en paro hasta los africanos a precios irrisorios.



Un colega trabajaba de pintor y siempre tenía trabajo.
La inmigración lo destruyó. No sé a los empresarios, hablo de asalariado.


----------



## Tonimn (7 Abr 2022)

Dolce dijo:


> Le dices a un chaval que le das curro, pero que tiene que trabajar fines de semana y algunos festivos y te mira como un marciano



Y dale con lo de chaval... Seguro hay miles de mayores de 40 años que quieren trabajar ¿por qué chavales?


----------



## McNulty (7 Abr 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> A mí también. He recurrido a servicios técnicos oficiales y me han hecho chapuzas.
> Ahora, ante cualquier reparación, miro tutoriales y videos de Youtube y a no ser que necesite herramienta especializada, lo hago yo.



Exacto, así se aprende mucho sobre bricolaje básico.


----------



## sada (7 Abr 2022)

tengo un pintor al que llamo siempre desde 2009 y siempre le aviso con 4 o 5 meses de antelación el boca a boca le da curro para meses vista

y ya no hablemos de un fontanero o un electricista


----------



## Visilleras (7 Abr 2022)

Currar de jardinero, la verdadera salud. 
Lástima que el 90% de los puestos estén copados por chiringuiteros.


----------



## damnit (7 Abr 2022)

2100€ por pintar una casa. Entiendo que vives en Buckinham Palace y te llamas Elizabeth.


----------



## sopelmar (7 Abr 2022)

Los caseteros de la feria de abril se levantan 1500 euros por 7 días de trabajo y andan con movidas que si la reforma laboral del gobierno (sale en telediarios) por las jornadas de12 horas, dormir en la caseta, contrato temporal,... .. Hablo de los trabajadores de la fiesta camareros cocineros, músicos... 1500 € 7 días
Tambien tenían problemillas Los carpinteros, montadores de las casetas que era otra movida no encontraban profesionales e iban pillados de tiempo pero como no han vuelto a decir nada se habrá solucionado


----------



## CaraCortada (7 Abr 2022)

Como el hilo es corto he podido leerlo desde la trinchera. Poco que añadir, pero cuando se dice lo que pagamos a los chapuceros por pintar y tal no tenemos en cuenta que no es limpio y que hay que descontar gastos. Los currantes pagan su plato del día, gasofa, hay que descontar la amortización del vehículo y como ya sabemos que cotizan una mierda tienen que quitar un buen pico cada mes para proveer en el futuro por la pensión que no van a tener. Tienen que pensar que a los 50 estarán hechos polvo y tener un plan B porque si dejan de currar y de ingresar les quedan aún nada menos que 17 años para jubilarse. Hablo del trabajo como autonomo sin empleados claro, como currante por cuenta ajena seguramente que no llegas a los 50 ni de coña, te echan antes. Además, está sujeto a los vaivenes y ciclos de la economía, en la epoca de la burbuja se forraban pero los años siguientes al estallido todo lo contrario.

Supongo que todos añoramos lo que no tenemos y esos currantes se cambiarian por mi que llevo toda la vida calentando una silla. Mientras que yo me hubiera cambiado por ellos con tal de no tener que aguantar las histericas y paranoicas de las funcicharos que padezco a diario. Si os cuento la estupidez que hemos debatido hoy mas de una hora como para no creerlo. Todos los días envenenado con las frivolidades y tonterías de estas locas con la que está cayendo y deseando que todo se vaya a la mierda de una vez con tal de que acabe con esto. 

Hay que ser un lince para verlas venir especular con lo que puede pasar. Cualquiera que sea el camino que tomes si que pienso que hay un factor importante. Mucha gente, la mayoría diría yo, una vez elegida una opción se queda pillado porque ha permitido que le privaran de su libertad personal. Aunque sea solo en el plano psiquico es importante. Por ej consigues una plaza de funci y solo por eso estás atado a ella hasta la jubilación porque nunca serás capaz de renunciar a ella por muy quemado que estes a los 50, porque ya sabemos que eso no se puede regalar (cuidado con lo que deseas y tal...). Si como es logico cuando tienes asegurado el futuro formas una familia, entonces ya ni te cuento. Y este suele ser el factor principal que condiciona tu vida: las cadenas que te has autocondenado a arrastrar de por vida pero que de joven no eres consciente de ello.


----------



## Funciovago (7 Abr 2022)

El argumento se cae por si solo... si de verdad hay tanto trabajo y bien pagado, las empresas aumentarían su plantilla, ¿por qué no lo hacen pudiendo ganar más dinero?, ¿que no hay personal cualificado? pues vaya problema, se forma como se ha hecho toda la vida de dios.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (7 Abr 2022)

A mi me gustaría aprender un oficio, no tengo casi tiempo, pero quizá en verano, ¿qué me recomendáis queridos pollaviejas?

Me la suda cobrar tres higos chumbos si estoy aprendiendo y en un futuro puedo capitalizar. Soy joven y lonchafinista premium estilo Dersu Uzala.


----------



## castolo (7 Abr 2022)

Dolce dijo:


> Le dices a un chaval que le das curro, pero que tiene que trabajar fines de semana y algunos festivos y te mira como un marciano



Obvio. Qué hay de raro en eso? Si los frutos son para tí, se echan las horas que haga falta, si los frutos son para el palillero de turno, lo más lógico es que el chaval te mande a tomar por culo.


----------



## Flecky's (7 Abr 2022)

Yo trabajaba de carpintero, armarios a medida y cocinas, a veces algunos muebles de salón. Autónomo, falso autónomo porque trabajaba para otro que era autónomo también. No nos iba mal pero 10 horas al día, y eso sí no tenías que desplazarte por la provincia que entonces se iban a 12 o así. Al final de mes era mileurista, algún mes muy bueno me iba a los 1700 o así pero lo normal era 1200. Como no se construye nada todo eran reformas de pisos paco de mierda y casas de funcivagos y palilleros.

Total que me saqué una pseudo oposición para una archiconocida empresa pública de trenes y ahora no te voy a decir que me toque los huevos porque no soy así pero amego salgo a mi hora y hasta mañana. Por no hablar de lo que ha mejorado mi espalda. Ahora hasta voy al gym porque me ha engordado la barriga, cuando estaba en la carpintería parecía un politoxicómano.


----------



## Ynos (7 Abr 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Amego, llotipinto tocasa abrocha gorda, buin prisio amego, talabajo dacalida no chaposas amego, mipaga inegro amego.



Coño!!!! tu no serás Rachid ???? El primo del Moromierda.


----------



## tovarovsky (7 Abr 2022)

Ynos dijo:


> Coño!!!! tu no serás Rachid ???? El primo del Moromierda.



Rachis tamien tibendo amego, boen prisio y caledad. No rachis colero amego! tudo ligal amego, garan poresa!


----------



## aventurero artritico (7 Abr 2022)

reformistas a 40 eur la hora....

haz números, y no me vengáis que si autónomo bla bla porque curran mitad en B.


----------



## birdland (7 Abr 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> El argumento se cae por si solo... si de verdad hay tanto trabajo y bien pagado, las empresas aumentarían su plantilla, ¿por qué no lo hacen pudiendo ganar más dinero?, ¿que no hay personal cualificado? pues vaya problema, se forma como se ha hecho toda la vida de dios.



Quiere que le conteste con argumentos reales, o es simplemente por discutir ???


----------



## cacho_perro (7 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que los chavales de hoy en día no quieren mancharse las manos, son demasiado buenos para eso.
> 
> Acabo de pintar el interior de una casa, 2100€.
> Dos chavales trabajando hasta media noche, terminaron en 4 días.
> ...



Todo eso decían en la época de la BURBUJA INMOBILIARIA, con mucho éxito por cierto porque yo conocí montones de jóvenes que dejaron los estudios para dedicarse a paletas o cualquier oficio manual relacionado con la construcción, hicieron bastante pasta, se metieron en BMWs y "adobados" presumiendo de su "modo de vida de jombres, no como los pijos inútiles universitarios que estudian tontadas que no sirven para nada" y..... adivina qué pasó después....


----------



## Funciovago (7 Abr 2022)

birdland dijo:


> Quiere que le conteste con argumentos reales, o es simplemente por discutir ???



con argumentos reales


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (7 Abr 2022)

Un buen profesional de lo suyo no solo está saturado de trabajo, sino que elige a los clientes.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Abr 2022)

damnit dijo:


> 2100€ por pintar una casa. Entiendo que vives en Buckinham Palace y te llamas Elizabeth.



No, vivo en Cascais y era una casa de 490m2.
Lo pintaron de los mismos colores y también pusieron masa en todos los agujeros que había en las paredes.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Abr 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Todo eso decían en la época de la BURBUJA INMOBILIARIA, con mucho éxito por cierto porque yo conocí montones de jóvenes que dejaron los estudios para dedicarse a paletas o cualquier oficio manual relacionado con la construcción, hicieron bastante pasta, se metieron en BMWs y "adobados" presumiendo de su "modo de vida de jombres, no como los pijos inútiles universitarios que estudian tontadas que no sirven para nada" y..... adivina qué pasó después....



¿Que paso después?
Pues que los chavales que no se hipotecaron a lo loco y compraron un BMW, sacaron dinero suficiente para comprarse un piso en un pueblo a tocateja.

Casos como éste pocos, hay muchas malas cabezas


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (7 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que los chavales de hoy en día no quieren mancharse las manos, son demasiado buenos para eso.
> 
> Acabo de pintar el interior de una casa, 2100€.
> Dos chavales trabajando hasta media noche, terminaron en 4 días.
> ...



Viva el Zoe


----------



## Michael_Knight (7 Abr 2022)

Depende de la época, entre el 2013 y el 2018 los reformistas se comían los mocos, tengo un colega que en 2014 reformó un piso entero por menos de 20.000 euros, yo mismo reformé el mío en 2017 por 25.000 con una reforma que ahora se te va tranquilamente al doble de precio. El año 2017 fue justo cuando ya empezaban a remontar los ñapas, que tenía al reformista llorándome todos los días porque decía que me lo había dejado muy barato y tal y cual, pero bueno, como no tenía otra cosa pues tuvo que tragar.

Con todo, este tipo de trabajos si eres currante y un poco espabilado ganas mucho dinero, eso sí, a costa de doblar el lomo como un cabrón. Yo creo que este tipo de trabajos manuales son casi los únicos en los que vale la pena ser emprendedor en España.


----------



## Julc (7 Abr 2022)

2100 por pintar una casa.
O eres troll o idiota.


----------



## cacho_perro (7 Abr 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Un buen profesional de lo suyo no solo está saturado de trabajo, sino que elige a los clientes.



Sí, pero el problema es que Ejjpaña es un país de muertosdehambre básicamente que NO QUIERE PAGAR a los profesionales lo que valen, de ahí que tienda la mayoría de pacos y charos a contratar al wilson jonathan de la vida que le hagan la "reformita" por la mitad del profesional.... o que la compañía de seguros haga ídem... así que los profesionales suelen estar muy amargados cuando los hay si es que no tiran la toalla antes hartos de estar malpagados y discutiendo constantemente con el pepito/a/e de turno porque "ejj que eres mu caaaaro y el machupichu me lo hace por meeeenos"

En fin, tenemos lo que nos merecemos...


----------



## mondeja (7 Abr 2022)

El mismo que decía que hace un par de semanas trabajaba en logística, que la empresa privada es la muerte y que no querían que sus hijos terminaran como él. Pero cúrratelo al menos un poco, joder. El personaje hay que mantenerlo, no se puede ir diciendo una cosa y luego la otra.






LAS TRIBULACIONES DE SER UN MULTI


Hola ✌! Me llamo Francis Jeffers y la cagué de pleno yéndome al Arsenal. Allí no metí muchos goles, pero lo arreglé yéndome al Rangers, donde tampoco metí ninguno pero me pagaban varias carretillas de rica £££ a la semana! Concretemos: Me he hecho una multi (esta) y no es oro todo lo que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Abr 2022)

Es decir que si tienes 14 pagas, te sacas unos 32000 euros anuales.
Después de 40 años trabajando te habrán pagado 1.288.000€ con sus respectivas subidas, si piensas que ganas mucho dinero estás muerto.

Has logrado estabilidad, ser clase baja/media, felicidad.

Pero no lo olvides, que se que los funcionarios tenéis muchos humos y os sentís otra casta, eres clase baja/media.


----------



## zapatitos (7 Abr 2022)

Dolce dijo:


> Le dices a un chaval que le das curro, pero que tiene que trabajar fines de semana y algunos festivos y te mira como un marciano




Pero si toda la hostelería y el ocio nocturno está repleta de críos y sobre todo de crías cobrando cuatro monedas de latón, menudos trolls más malos que está soltando el Calvópez ultimamente por el foro.

Saludos.


----------



## rey0 (7 Abr 2022)

Chavalote, yo acabo de reformar mi casa y los precios no son esos.....Por lo menos, los que como el común de los mortales, nos los hace un ñapas en sus horas libres.....


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Abr 2022)

rey0 dijo:


> Chavalote, yo acabo de reformar mi casa y los precios no son esos.....Por lo menos, los que como el común de los mortales, nos los hace un ñapas en sus horas libres.....



Ahí lo tienes.
Te subo la "factura" del pintor


----------



## SolyCalma (7 Abr 2022)

Los manitas si son mas o menos apañaos están forrados y siempre tienen lío, no hay duda.

Yo creo que el plan era hacer una sociedad más avanzada, con expertos en cosas avanzadas, tecnológicas y científicas como Europa, no depender tanto de la construcción, las viviendas, el turismo, etc , pero ha quedado claro que en España lo de pensar demasiado y las matemáticas no es apreciado, ni se paga en condiciones, el estado no colabora lo suficiente, ni la mayoría de empresas están a la altura ni se les espera.


----------



## rey0 (7 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Ahí lo tienes.
> Te subo la "factura" del pintor
> Ver archivo adjunto 1016413



Normal si lo haces con factura. Si contratas a los mismos en sus horas libres, la mitad. Y sobre la garantía es mejor la personal, con esa suele haber menos líos.

Y si, suena raro decir eso, pero hoy en día una garantía de una empresa no vale nada. Prefiero la de un ñapas que se que va a venir...


----------



## Bye Felicia (7 Abr 2022)

Mentalidad de mierda que nos ha hecho depender del ladrillo.

La economía la mueven otros trabajos


----------



## Doctor Nunca (7 Abr 2022)

Eso es así, pero es un trabajo que depende mucho de la demanda. Hoy te va muy bien y mañana te comes los mocos. Y reconvertirse no es tan fácil. 

Además no todo el mundo vale para eso. Son trabajos que hay que hacerlos fetén. Cuatro manitas que copan el mercado y ya. Los márgenes generales deben ser bajos. 

No creo que ponerse a hacer chapuzas sea la solución al paro para millones de personas en España, y en plena automatización. Está bien, pero no da para tantos.

Dile tú a Gustavito, que se graduó en Geografía e Historia y no ha hecho más que estudiar que se ponga al gotelé


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Abr 2022)

Bye Felicia dijo:


> Mentalidad de mierda que nos ha hecho depender del ladrillo.
> 
> La economía la mueven otros trabajos



¿Sabes cuál es el problema del que nadie habla y va a ser el más serio en el mundo en las próximas décadas?

LA MAYORIA DE LA POBLACIÓN NO TIENE CAPACIDAD INTELECTUAL HACER ESOS TRABAJOS QUE PIENSAS QUE "MUEVEN LA ECONOMIA"

Por eso hay miles de trabajo en IT que no encuentran candidatos adecuados.

Esto es lo que creará una pobreza brutal


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (7 Abr 2022)

Recuerdo yo de niño mis padres contrataron a un puto moromierda para una chapuza de cambiar el terrazo de un baño y el hijoputa recuerdo escupia cada 8 segundos, como un puto cerdo hijodeputa. 
Que asco el hijoputa


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (7 Abr 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Joder es casi mi vida, cambiando Valencia por Madrid y funcionario por sindicalista (yo ni oposición tuve que hacer, soy demasiado vago para eso)



de sindicalista a veces os hacen leer papeles con palabras difíciles y si no te molan las gambas es un marrón para socializar.

Yo me metí en el ministerio de igualda por enchufe y hago gameplays de gta todo el día. Os dejo la prueba de cuando me pillaron jeje


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Abr 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Recuerdo yo de niño mis padres contrataron a un puto moromierda para una chapuza de cambiar el terrazo de un baño y el hijoputa recuerdo escupia cada 8 segundos, como un puto cerdo hijodeputa.
> Que asco el hijoputa



Joder eso nunca.
Hay que mirar a quien se mete en casa.


----------



## la_trotona (7 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que los chavales de hoy en día no quieren mancharse las manos, son demasiado buenos para eso.
> 
> Acabo de pintar el interior de una casa, 2100€.
> Dos chavales trabajando hasta media noche, terminaron en 4 días.
> ...



Otra vez con lo mismo.
Suponiendo que ellos sean autónomos y no trabajen para una empresa, sino que sea todo para ellos.
Descuenta autónomos, materiales, coste del gasoil, mantenimiento de la furgoneta, IRPF y demás y te queda un sueldo majo, pero bastante menos que lo que se factura. Y las vacaciones te las tienes que pagar de lo que facturas, por cierto se cotiza siempre por lo mínimo y te va a quedar la pensión mínima contributiva.

Ah, y sinceramente, muchos, muchísimos prefieren y preferimos ganar algo menos y no dejarte la espalda ni las rodillas. Y es como siempre, en la construcción hay épocas de mucho trabajo y otras mucho menos. Sila gente no se mete masivamente (chavales con gente de 40-50 años que se quedan en paro , que también se pueden meter así como emponderadas) es que al final el sueldo no es tan maravilloso, a diferencia de la burbuja.


----------



## la_trotona (7 Abr 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Lo tengo comprobadísimo, en España el que se dedica a una profesión manual que requiera de un cierto oficio y habilidad, le sale el trabajo por las orejas y en general se forra.
> 
> Trabajar con las manos aquí no gusta nada. Nunca ha gustado. Incluso, en épocas, ha sido infamante.



En la época de la burbuja la gente no tenía problema en dedicarse a trabajos manuales, pero se pagaba la dureza del trabajo aunque había que hacer destajo. Para ganar parecido a trabajos más descansados , se procurar ir a esos trabajos.
Y la prueba está que muchos que loan a los trabajos manuales, ni de broma se meten a ellos aún quedándose mucho tiempo en el paro, prefieren estudiar lo que sea a dedicarse a eso.


----------



## la_trotona (7 Abr 2022)

Dolce dijo:


> Le dices a un chaval que le das curro, pero que tiene que trabajar fines de semana y algunos festivos y te mira como un marciano



Y hace bien, la reformita puede esperar unos días y tener un trabajo de persona.


----------



## la_trotona (7 Abr 2022)

Dr. Oldman dijo:


> Lo han dicho por ahí arriba. En este pais y en muchos, lo que abunda son estupidos de trajecitos que aunque cobren 500 euros prefieren seguir yendo de trajecito de zara. España es un pais de apariencias.
> No gusta levantarse a las 7 a amasar yeso, cargar maquinas o comerse un poquitin la cabeza para diagnosticar un problema. No digo que todos tengan la capacidad para ellos, pero quien la tiene, prefiere estar apoltronado en una oficina 10 horas, comiendo de un tupper y luciendo buena barriga sedentaria.
> TRABAJO HAY Y MUCHO. LO QUE HAY ES MUCHO VAGO Y ACOMODADO



¿Y las mujeres no? Si la gente está con el traje en la oficina ya está trabajando. ¿a que usted trabaja en un oficio? Y lo de amasar yeso y tal, cuando se pagaba decentemente no faltaban candidatos en tiempos de burbuja.


----------



## la_trotona (7 Abr 2022)

jotace dijo:


> El primo de mi mujer es albañil y está ayudándome con la reforma de una casita.
> 
> Pues está más quemado que la pipa de un indio. Es más joven que yo y parece un jubilado. Sus problemas de salud derivados del curro son infinitos. Su salario una mierda, es puto pobre de solemnidad ya que además está divorciado...y es un tío trabajador que hace de todo.
> 
> Conozco otro albañil que le va mejor, gana más, pero es más joven que yo y sólo sueña en jubilarse, lo mismo, llegar a casa cada tarde derrotado y ni tiene fuerzas para salir ni hacer nada. También problemas de salud derivados de años de curro duro.



Vaya... pero si los albañiles todos están forrados. A ver si va a resultar que entre lo que se factura y lo que queda neto hay una pequeña diferencia.


----------



## la_trotona (7 Abr 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Pues yo he llamado a dos albañiles que conocía para unos trabajos que yo no sé hacer, y los dos lo mismo, que busque otro que están muy ocupados .
> Unos que me instalaron aluminio el año pasado, explicándome que no encuentran aprendices ni ayudantes.
> El mejor consejo que se le puede dar a un joven hoy, es que se olvide de universidades, que haga una fp y a trabajar por su cuenta



Los que no encuentran aprendices ni ayudantes, habrá que ver lo que ofrecen , debe dar miedo. Ah y gente en FP cada vez hay más , incluso en oficios, claro que prefieren irse a empresas grandes y mediantes en vez de empresas y autónomos Paco. Que los busquen en el curos del paro que seguro que hay.


----------



## la_trotona (7 Abr 2022)

Dr. Oldman dijo:


> Pues oye. Que quieres que te diga. No se en que regimen estarán. Pero te puedo garantizar, que yo en lo personal, a mis 32 años deje el entramado mafioso empresarial privado para montar mi empresa. Ya estoy con dos trabajadores y no puedo estar mas motivado y mis trabajadores contentos y bien pagados. Es lo mejor que he hecho en mi vida y dudo por cualquier cosa (nunca se sabe las vueltas de la vida) que vuelva a trabajar para una empresa privada EN MI VIDA!!
> 
> Ah! y todos los problemas de salud que he tenido por ser jefe de departamento durante casi 10 años no te los puedes imaginar. Me pasaba mas tiempo en urgencias que disfrutando de un fin de semana con mi familia. LA EMPRESA PRIVADA EN ESPAÑA MATA. y se de lo que hablo.



Cierto, pero más mata la empresa privada enla construcción, no hay más que ver las estadísticias donde mueren más trabajadores durante su jornada laboral.


----------



## la_trotona (7 Abr 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Sí, mucho hay trabajo, pero como no te enchufen no te comes un torrao.



Depende, si haces un FP demandada (electricidad, frío y calor o similares) y es una época que necesitan gente, sí puedes entrar, eso sí, muy probalbe que al principio con autónomos o empresas Paco.


----------



## la_trotona (7 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Y más que ganarán en un futuro, porque la mayoría de jóvenes pasan de trabajos manuales y físicos. Y muchos paletas viejos se van a jubilar en masa en los próximos años. Aquí mucho inmi joven que llegue a hezpaña con lo puesto se forra.
> 
> Aunque claro, entre estar calentito en la ofi o teletrabajando con el excel, a estar pintando paredes o arreglando tuberías de langostos hay un buen trecho...



Lógico que hay un trecho, la preuba es que todos los que mitifican esas profesiones suelen estar con un excel, y si el problema son los años, nunca es tarde para entrar en el sector.


----------



## Risitas (7 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que los chavales de hoy en día no quieren mancharse las manos, son demasiado buenos para eso.
> 
> Acabo de pintar el interior de una casa, 2100€.
> Dos chavales trabajando hasta media noche, terminaron en 4 días.
> ...



Si, los autónomos tienen trabajo para aburrir, pero con una alta taxa de impago... Muchos piden dinero por adelantado.

Y claro, necesitan clientes, para eso hace falta gente sociable. Mucha gente no sabe socializar.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Otra vez con lo mismo.
> Suponiendo que ellos sean autónomos y no trabajen para una empresa, sino que sea todo para ellos.
> Descuenta autónomos, materiales, coste del gasoil, mantenimiento de la furgoneta, IRPF y demás y te queda un sueldo majo, pero bastante menos que lo que se factura. Y las vacaciones te las tienes que pagar de lo que facturas, por cierto se cotiza siempre por lo mínimo y te va a quedar la pensión mínima contributiva.
> 
> Ah, y sinceramente, muchos, muchísimos prefieren y preferimos ganar algo menos y no dejarte la espalda ni las rodillas. Y es como siempre, en la construcción hay épocas de mucho trabajo y otras mucho menos. Sila gente no se mete masivamente (chavales con gente de 40-50 años que se quedan en paro , que también se pueden meter así como emponderadas) es que al final el sueldo no es tan maravilloso, a diferencia de la burbuja.




Con respecto a lo de dejarse la espalda y las rodillas.
Si, es duro. Pero una hora de fisioterapia no es tan cara.

Y déjame decirte algo que he apreciado.

En general estos trabajadores manuales no me parecen infelices.

Trabajan a su bola, escuchan música, se van a comer al restaurante de turno.

Veo mucho más muerto en vida en las oficinas.
Gordos zampadonuts mediocalvos nadando en ansiolíticos sabiendo que son uno más, que nunca ascenderán.


----------



## la_trotona (7 Abr 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> He preguntado cómo cualificado y con experiencia para tantear cómo en 10 empresas de reformas y obras públicas ( todas en los alrededores de mi casa) si necesitaban gente y todos te dicen que de momento está todo lleno, eso si ,tienen curro en lista de espera para meses . Un tanto extraño
> A los típicos espabilados jefecillos de obra solo les interesa inmigrantes o desamparados sociales para que le curren 50 horas a 1000 euros brutos/mes desempeñando todas las tareas y oficios mientras se pegan la mañana con el pintxo de tortilla y a fin de mes cobran las horas que han inflado de su subcontrata con el ayuntamiento de turno.
> 
> Es un jodido Win Win gracias a la magnífica gestión de los estamentos públicos. Te digo yo que si les metiesen unas auditorias ( llendo a donde hay que ir) el chiringuito del ladrillo daría trabajo en condiciones para el doble de población .



Totalmente cierto, la cuestión es que para trabajos en los que se necesite algo más que hace tres cosas muy sencillas, ya no lo tienen tan fácil para encontrar esclavos, pero sí, muchos meses de espera pero no quieren contratar a nadie con dos dedos de frente.


----------



## la_trotona (7 Abr 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Si, los autónomos tienen trabajo para aburrir, pero con una alta taxa de impago... Muchos piden dinero por adelantado.
> 
> Y claro, necesitan clientes, para eso hace falta gente sociable. Mucha gente no sabe socializar.



Correcto, lo suyo es que te vayan dando dinero según avanza la obra, para que al final el impago sea muy bajo, y si no se conoce al cliente, hacerlo en A y poderlo demandar. Ese es el gran problema.


----------



## la_trotona (7 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Con respecto a lo de dejarse la espalda y las rodillas.
> Si, es duro. Pero una hora de fisioterapia no es tan cara.
> 
> Y déjame decirte algo que he apreciado.
> ...



Pues yo en oficinas, sobre todo cuando el ritmo no es elevado, la gente feliz con su cafelitos a media mañana y sus charlas de vez en cuando. Sentaditos al abrigo de la intemperie. Si tan maravillosos fuesen esos trabajos, habría muchas más gente dispuesta a hacerlos (también mujeres). Y sobre la hora de fisioterapia, cuando te duele bien una articulación o músculo, la hora de fisioterapia es lo de menos.

Si quieren más gente y sobre todo profesional, que paguen como en la burbuja.


----------



## la_trotona (7 Abr 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Pero eso pasó siempre, hace más de 30
> Años ya pasaba. Yo tenia pluriempleos, si, con S final ya que tenia 3 trabajos a la vez, cuando ya me cansé dejé el peor que era en una discoteca viernes noche y sábado-domingo tarde noche , el jefe me preguntó si conocía a alguien para la discoteca y yo fui preguntando a mis amigos que casi todos estaban parados viviendo de papis pues ninguno quiso trabajar y eso que pagaban muy bien, se ligaba y follaba…
> 
> 
> ...



Hacían bien, sólo se es joven unos años y si se puede a disfrutar bien la vida.


----------



## la_trotona (7 Abr 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Y los cualificados NO QUIEREN TRABAJAR, paro, paguicas y alguna chapuza.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



Y una leche no quieren trabajar, pero no van a cobrar lo mismo que un peón, para que se sea cualificado tiene que pasar tiempo, muchos les echaron en la anterior crisis de la construcción y tuvieron que irse a otros sectores, ahora si los quieren que los paguen o los vayan formando las empresas con buenas condiciones.


----------



## la_trotona (7 Abr 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> Además ocurre otra cosa, si tienes una empresa de ese tipo, siempre vas a rechazar los "trabajillos de una semana o días", siempre vas a coger los trabajos más grandes y donde más dinero puedes sacar, por eso ese tipo de trabajos normalmente no se cubren a no ser que contrates panchitos o rumanos que te van a hacer una basura de trabajo.
> 
> No es que no haya gente es que de esos trabajillos no puedes vivir bien porque o son pocos o pagan poco



Si por poco tiempo se pago algo más, algún hueco sí te lo puede hacer algún autónomo, pero tiene que merecer la pena.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (7 Abr 2022)

Trabajo siempre hubo y habrá.

Cuantos más quieran estar desempleados, más desempleo habrá. Es un círculo vicioso. El desempleo sólo genera más desempleo.

Pero quien sale a buscar, siempre encuentra. Sin excepciones.


----------



## la_trotona (7 Abr 2022)

birdland dijo:


> Lo llevo diciendo desde hace años , no hay mano de obra …. No hay carpinteros , fontaneros , albañiles , pintores , mecánicos …..
> y no digo que no exista gente que diga “ soy carpintero “ …. Déjalos solos y vuelve a las cinco horas …
> 
> y ahora , seguro que aparecerán esos de “ paga bien , que es tema de sueldo “
> Y lo dirán los que no tienen ni puta idea de que va una empresa o de como está el mercado



Claro que sí, si el mercado no quiere pagar, el mercado se jode y no tiene profesionales experimentandos (sea el mercado la empresa o los clientes), los profesionales se forman poco a poco en las empresas con supervisión, si uno empresa no quiere hacerlo, luego que no se queje de que los encuentra pagando lo que todo el mundo paga por un peón, así de simple.


----------



## la_trotona (7 Abr 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> 4000 euros de presupuesto por un armario a medida, me comentaba un colega la semana pasada.



Que lo compre en el IKEA para que le dure dos veranos, ah y que se lo monte él.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Pues yo en oficinas, sobre todo cuando el ritmo no es elevado, la gente feliz con su cafelitos a media mañana y sus charlas de vez en cuando. Sentaditos al abrigo de la intemperie. Si tan maravillosos fuesen esos trabajos, habría muchas más gente dispuesta a hacerlos (también mujeres). Y sobre la hora de fisioterapia, cuando te duele bien una articulación o músculo, la hora de fisioterapia es lo de menos.
> 
> Si quieren más gente y sobre todo profesional, que paguen como en la burbuja.



Lo que describes es lo que yo llamo "zona de confort"
Es diferente eso a ser feliz.
He visto tantas veces como la gente engorda y pierde mobilidad en cuanto se estancan en un trabajo de oficina.
Se le echan los años encima.


----------



## la_trotona (7 Abr 2022)

GatoAzul dijo:


> Mucha de la gente que estaría dispuesta a trabajar vive lejos de la ciudad y los nuevos desarrollos, y como bien dice no les compensa por 1000 euros (menos aún cuando reciben las ayudas con las que salir al paso en los pueblos).
> Y repito, falta gente cualificada, y las empresas no están dispuestas a pagar buenos sueldos a gente que no está cualificada o con ganas de trabajar.
> 
> Por otro lado también saben muchos de los cualificados, que los que se lo llevan muerto, vendiendo luego los pisos por millonadas, son los que menos dan el callo y más piden al trabajador.



Pagar sueldos decentes a gente sólo con el FP, ir supervisando y formándolos y luego mejorar el sueldo, si lo hubiesen hecho eso desde que se llevan quejando tanto, las empresa tendría cualidficados a patadas.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Correcto, lo suyo es que te vayan dando dinero según avanza la obra, para que al final el impago sea muy bajo, y si no se conoce al cliente, hacerlo en A y poderlo demandar. Ese es el gran problema.



Es que empezar a trabajar sin que te adelanten al menos un 25% me parece de coña.
Y poco me parece.


----------



## la_trotona (7 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Lo que describes es lo que yo llamo "zona de confort"
> Es diferente eso a ser feliz.
> He visto tantas veces como la gente engorda y pierde mobilidad en cuanto se estancan en un trabajo de oficina.
> Se le echan los años encima.



Se va uno una o dos horas al gimnasio un par de días a la semana, y es mucho más sanos que echarse años de encima destrozándote los huesos y articularciones.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (7 Abr 2022)

jotace dijo:


> El primo de mi mujer es albañil y está ayudándome con la reforma de una casita.
> 
> Pues está más quemado que la pipa de un indio. Es más joven que yo y parece un jubilado. Sus problemas de salud derivados del curro son infinitos. Su salario una mierda, es puto pobre de solemnidad ya que además está divorciado...y es un tío trabajador que hace de todo.
> 
> Conozco otro albañil que le va mejor, gana más, pero es más joven que yo y sólo sueña en jubilarse, lo mismo, llegar a casa cada tarde derrotado y ni tiene fuerzas para salir ni hacer nada. También problemas de salud derivados de años de curro duro.



Esto es lo que siempre ocurre. Ya pueden cerrar el hilo.


----------



## la_trotona (7 Abr 2022)

keler dijo:


> No sólo pintura y obra. Caldereros, mantenimiento y trabajos técnicos. Tengo una casa y cada vez que llamo a un obrero me dice lo mismo. Tengo trabajo para meses. Todos españoles por supuesto, yo no contrato extranjeros.



Señal que de los sueldos no son muy altos.


----------



## Hermericus (7 Abr 2022)

Se están haciendo multitud de curros de reformas de pisos, lavados de cara, baños y cocinas nuevas, etc, etc...

Los chapuzas de esas cosas se están forrando.


----------



## la_trotona (7 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Otro ejemplo.
> Otra cosa que quería hacer es lavar todo el tejado para limpiar el verde/hongos, etc y lo mismo para toda la piedra en la propiedad, entorno de la piscina, etc con estas máquinas de alta presión.
> 
> Pues 2700€ un trabajo de 2 días.
> ...



Riesgo del trabajo, entiendo que hay que llevar arnés andamios y demás, la máquina cuesta, la electricidad cuesta, etc.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Abr 2022)

Tengo muchas dudas con eso que decís que los trabajos manuales destrozan la espalda,etc.

No sé si esto se comentó alguna vez en el foro.

Pero os acordáis que había un número muy alto de hombres, trabajadores de astilleros que morían al año de jubilarse?

Supongo que debido al cambio de estilo de vida.


----------



## la_trotona (7 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Que tengo 35 años joder y totalmente integrado en las nuevas tecnologías.
> 
> Pero es así.
> El 90% de los que hacen carreras acaban consiguiendo mucho menos de lo que esperaban.
> ...



Si el sueldo acompañan a las condiciones, ya habrá mas chavales (y también pueden hacerlo parados de 40-50 años) que se animen a hacerlo.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Riesgo del trabajo, entiendo que hay que llevar arnés andamios y demás, la máquina cuesta, la electricidad cuesta, etc.



Si por supuesto, así es.

Aún que supongo que la electricidad engancharian las máquinas a la corriente de mi casa.


----------



## la_trotona (7 Abr 2022)

Flecky's dijo:


> Yo trabajaba de carpintero, armarios a medida y cocinas, a veces algunos muebles de salón. Autónomo, falso autónomo porque trabajaba para otro que era autónomo también. No nos iba mal pero 10 horas al día, y eso sí no tenías que desplazarte por la provincia que entonces se iban a 12 o así. Al final de mes era mileurista, algún mes muy bueno me iba a los 1700 o así pero lo normal era 1200. Como no se construye nada todo eran reformas de pisos paco de mierda y casas de funcivagos y palilleros.
> 
> Total que me saqué una pseudo oposición para una archiconocida empresa pública de trenes y ahora no te voy a decir que me toque los huevos porque no soy así pero amego salgo a mi hora y hasta mañana. Por no hablar de lo que ha mejorado mi espalda. Ahora hasta voy al gym porque me ha engordado la barriga, cuando estaba en la carpintería parecía un politoxicómano.



Vaya... los millonarios de oficios locos por sacarse una pseufoposición en un trabajo más tranquilo, pero si se forran y tal. Menos gente tenían que tener los palilleros a ver si alguna vez mejoraban las condiciones.


----------



## la_trotona (7 Abr 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> reformistas a 40 eur la hora....
> 
> haz números, y no me vengáis que si autónomo bla bla porque curran mitad en B.



Aunque curren en B,las herramientas, furgona y demás hay que pagarlos.


----------



## la_trotona (7 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> ¿Sabes cuál es el problema del que nadie habla y va a ser el más serio en el mundo en las próximas décadas?
> 
> LA MAYORIA DE LA POBLACIÓN NO TIENE CAPACIDAD INTELECTUAL HACER ESOS TRABAJOS QUE PIENSAS QUE "MUEVEN LA ECONOMIA"
> 
> ...



Uyyyyyyyy la IT, no encuentran candidatos adecuados con los sueldos de mierda que pagan.


----------



## ProgresistaPosmoderno (7 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Tengo muchas dudas con eso que decís que los trabajos manuales destrozan la espalda,etc.
> 
> No sé si esto se comentó alguna vez en el foro.
> 
> ...



Nadie se muere porque le duela la espalda, probablemente sería la combinación de comer, beber y fumar como cerdos.


----------



## pegaso (7 Abr 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Lo tengo comprobadísimo, en España el que se dedica a una profesión manual que requiera de un cierto oficio y habilidad, le sale el trabajo por las orejas y en general se forra.
> 
> Trabajar con las manos aquí no gusta nada. Nunca ha gustado. Incluso, en épocas, ha sido infamante.



Aquí no se forra ni DIOS trabajando.


----------



## ProgresistaPosmoderno (7 Abr 2022)

Esos trabajos tienen mil desventajas, inclemencias del tiempo, horarios, desgaste físico, en las grandes ciudades vas a chupar atascos y tráfico de mierda, hay que aguantar clientes pijoteros..., por supuesto es mejor que nada o que estar en una caja del DIA, pero no son ningún chollo.


----------



## FLACOPACO (7 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> En la época de la burbuja la gente no tenía problema en dedicarse a trabajos manuales, pero se pagaba la dureza del trabajo aunque había que hacer destajo. Para ganar parecido a trabajos más descansados , se procurar ir a esos trabajos.
> Y la prueba está que muchos que loan a los trabajos manuales, ni de broma se meten a ellos aún quedándose mucho tiempo en el paro, prefieren estudiar lo que sea a dedicarse a eso.



Error. En la epoca de la burbuja la gente se fue a la construccion porque ganaban mas aunque tuviesen que doblar el lomo. Los sueldos base en todos los sitios estaban estancados desde 1994, la gente ganaba dinero por que hacía mas horas y destajos que un tonto. Visto por mis ojos, albañiles a destajo en verano trabajar de 7 a 9 de lunes a sabado y domingos por la mañana llevándonse ÷6000€. Soldadores, electricistas, fontaneros etc echando una media de 20-25 horas extras semanales(En B). Revento la burbuja y sueldos que llevaban estancados 15 años se derrumbaron, gente que sabia los oficios o se jubilaron onse quedaron en el paro sin posibilidad de trabajar y llegado el momento les rentaba mas trabajar de almacenero ganado 1000€ al mes que no en una obra pasando penurias. Te lo dice uno que se tiro unos añitos trabajando en obras y sabe de lo que dice. La norma general es que a la gente no le importa trabajar si ven que ganan dinero, pero claro si te pagan un palillero una mierda o si eres autonomo y tienes mil gastos porque tienes el estado confiscador detras tuya es otra historia.

Enviado desde mi SM-G781B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FLACOPACO (7 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Con respecto a lo de dejarse la espalda y las rodillas.
> Si, es duro. Pero una hora de fisioterapia no es tan cara.
> 
> Y déjame decirte algo que he apreciado.
> ...



Eso lo dices porque no has ni desescombrado, solado, alicatado, echo hormigoneras, soldado en posturas dificiles quemandote ni cargado sacos de cemento de 50kg. Solo tienes que ver la gente que trabaja en la construcción que con 50 años estan echos una mierda y con 60 parece que tienen 80 de lo deteriorados que estan.

Enviado desde mi SM-G781B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (7 Abr 2022)

Sí, hay mucho trabajo de reformas, pero hace falta que te enchufen.

Yo vivo en un pueblo en que cada calle veo una reforma pero nunca nadie me ha dicho de currar. Y eso que tengo algunos conocimientos en bricolaje/electricidad.


----------



## Espeluznao (7 Abr 2022)

jotace dijo:


> El primo de mi mujer es albañil y está ayudándome con la reforma de una casita.
> 
> Pues está más quemado que la pipa de un indio. Es más joven que yo y parece un jubilado. Sus problemas de salud derivados del curro son infinitos. Su salario una mierda, es puto pobre de solemnidad ya que además está divorciado...y es un tío trabajador que hace de todo.
> 
> Conozco otro albañil que le va mejor, gana más, pero es más joven que yo y sólo sueña en jubilarse, lo mismo, llegar a casa cada tarde derrotado y ni tiene fuerzas para salir ni hacer nada. También problemas de salud derivados de años de curro duro.



En España los albañiles se jubilan a los 67 años y la policía local a los 60 o antes... y los de la policía local lo único que hacen es pasearse en coche por ahí, y en ciudades playeras, en bici y en quad, y rascarse las bolas.


----------



## Talosgüevos (7 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Hacían bien, sólo se es joven unos años y si se puede a disfrutar bien la vida.



Parásitos de mierda hijos de perra como tu.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Vientosolar (7 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Es decir que si tienes 14 pagas, te sacas unos 32000 euros anuales.
> Después de 40 años trabajando te habrán pagado 1.288.000€ con sus respectivas subidas, si piensas que ganas mucho dinero estás muerto.
> 
> Has logrado estabilidad, ser clase baja/media, felicidad.
> ...



Ese tipo es un troll, quizá no te has dado cuenta. Yo sí soy funcionario (pero no de ventanillas), y no me siento nada, uno más, eso sí, al servicio de la sociedad en mi área. Gano bastante más porque mi categoría es la máxima (tengo la formación máxima que existe), y te pido excusas. Soy de clase baja/media, como tantos. Me siento privilegiado por no tener que estar doblando el lomo físicamente, que es durísimo. A cambio, llevo estudiando sin parar desde los 14 años, y lo que hago lo puede hacer una proporción relativamente muy pequeña de la sociedad. Siempre he tenido respeto por cualquier trabajador, y a veces como en sitio donde van pintores, albañiles, con las manchas en los monos y en las manos, y esas personas están construyendo casas e infraestructuras, o arreglando otras, es trabajo necesario para todos. Presumir de listo por vivir mejor creo que no está bien. Yo no creo que pudiera desescombrar o aguantar el ritmo de una obra al sol a 40 grados un día detrás de otro. Uno de esos trabajadores no sería capaz de hacer una hora de mi trabajo aunque se pusieran a prepararse durante el resto de su vida. Cada uno en lo suyo.

Trabajo manual cualificado bien pagado lo hay. Sí es cierto que no entiendo bien tanta gente en carreras, sin tener habilidades especiales, y luego la gente desesperada por encontrar fontaneros, cerrajeros…


----------



## Napalm (7 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Chavalin, tengo 35 años, me dedico o más bien dedicaba al marketing digital, hice millones de euros en marketing de afiliados.
> 
> Simplemente digo lo que veo en la sociedad.



Y yo 45. Y le quedan años para venir a un foro a dar charlas.

Ud es tonto. Tiene 35 y habla de "los jóvenes"....Tonto y con capacidad y años por delante para evolucionar a imbécil.


----------



## Covid-8M (7 Abr 2022)

Lo que dice el OP es cierto. La mayoria de españoles no quiere hacer esos trabajos. Pague 3000 euros por poner microcemento en una habitacion y a mi hermano le pidieron 2000 euros por pintar la casa. A mi me parece un robo pero es lo que hay. Ademas tienes que esperar que esten disponibles como si te hicieran un favor. 
Sobre el tema de salud tampoco estoy de acuerdo. Puedes organizarte para trabajar 40 horas a la semana a tu ritmo y es mas saludable que un trabajo de oficina.


----------



## Kurten (7 Abr 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Tengo familiares y conocidos pintores y no es tan fácil encontrar buenos trabajos.
> 
> Todo Dios hace pintura, desde el vecino en paro hasta los africanos a precios irrisorios.



De los pocos mensajes ciertos en este hilo. Al Op ni caso, es un fantasma

Saludos


----------



## aventurero artritico (7 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Aunque curren en B,las herramientas, furgona y demás hay que pagarlos.



la furgoneta se puede usar como vehiculo particular también. y las herramientas se amortizan rápido.


----------



## corolaria (7 Abr 2022)

*HAY TRABAJO BIEN PAGADO A PATADAS*

Yo te pegaría varias patadas en la boca. ¿Cuánto me cobras?


----------



## partículas elementales (7 Abr 2022)

Paso de leerme todo el hilo, el op tiene toda la razón del mundo.
Tengo una empresa de estructuras en Ibiza, y es practicamente imposible encontrar trabajadores cualificados.
Yo a los profesionales les llegó a pagar 3000 euros al mes, vivienda pagada, coche de empresa y gasolina pagada, y aún así no les interesa venirse de la península.
Los sueldos de un profesional bueno en obra no bajan ya de los 2500, y aún así falta gente por todos lados.
Te voy a decir más, en Ibiza por ejemplo, a los marineros que salen a pescar les pagan 2400 euros por 7 horas y no encuentran absolutamente a nadie.
No tenéis ni idea de los sueldos que se mueven en la construcción.
Luego seguís con el mito estúpido de que un albañil o encofrador está hecho polvo, lo que os digo ni idea.
Yo con 48, que he sido encofrador toda mi vida, estoy 20 veces más sano y más fuerte que cualquier ingeniero u oficionista de mi edad, máxime porque alomejor para empezar ando cada día 15 km.
Si queréis preguntar algo, pero ya os digo ni idea, cualquier profesional de la construcción con un mínimo de empuje y cualificación no baja de los 2500 euros.


----------



## TomásPlatz (7 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que los chavales de hoy en día no quieren mancharse las manos, son demasiado buenos para eso.
> 
> Acabo de pintar el interior de una casa, 2100€.
> Dos chavales trabajando hasta media noche, terminaron en 4 días.
> ...



BRUTAL


----------



## partículas elementales (7 Abr 2022)

Yo ahora mismo tengo un socio y 12 trabajadores.
Mi sueldo son 5500 netos,aparte piso pagado por la empresa, coche pagado por la empresa, luz, agua, internet, viajes, gasolina pagado por la empresa.
Y mis beneficios mensuales rondan del orden de 20000 euros brutos cada mes, que se me quedan en 12000 netos.
Sumando todo, no bajó de los 20000 euros netos al mes.
Me la suda que penséis que soy un vacilón, pero es que me toca bastante los cojones que penséis que un ingeniero o un informático es más inteligente que una persona que desempeña con maestría un oficio manual.
Yo te hago una casa desde los cimientos, es eso menos válido que el trabajo de un ingeniero?, yo creo que no


----------



## Covid Bryant (7 Abr 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Lo que me costó encontrar una empresa de reformas libre.....todas tenían trabajo comprometido a meses vista.
> Una medio buena quiero decir.



logico buscabas empresa

eres un atontao paga IVAS


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Abr 2022)

partículas elementales dijo:


> Yo ahora mismo tengo un socio y 12 trabajadores.
> Mi sueldo son 5500 netos,aparte piso pagado por la empresa, coche pagado por la empresa, luz, agua, internet, viajes, gasolina pagado por la empresa.
> Y mis beneficios mensuales rondan del orden de 20000 euros brutos cada mes, que se me quedan en 12000 netos.
> Sumando todo, no bajó de los 20000 euros netos al mes.
> ...



Me lo creo y me cuadran los números.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Abr 2022)

partículas elementales dijo:


> Paso de leerme todo el hilo, el op tiene toda la razón del mundo.
> Tengo una empresa de estructuras en Ibiza, y es practicamente imposible encontrar trabajadores cualificados.
> Yo a los profesionales les llegó a pagar 3000 euros al mes, vivienda pagada, coche de empresa y gasolina pagada, y aún así no les interesa venirse de la península.
> Los sueldos de un profesional bueno en obra no bajan ya de los 2500, y aún así falta gente por todos lados.
> ...



Exacto joder.
Es que me hace gracias los que dicen que los obreros a los 50 están molidos y los oficinistas calientitos en su cubículo.

Un currito a los 50 tendrá la piel más ajada, pero está ágil como un gato y fuerte.
Un oficinista a los 50 suele ser un betazo medio calvo que no es capaz de correr 1 km sin vomitar.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Abr 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> *HAY TRABAJO BIEN PAGADO A PATADAS*
> 
> Yo te pegaría varias patadas en la boca. ¿Cuánto me cobras?



Tu a fregar guarra.


----------



## partículas elementales (7 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Me lo creo y me cuadran los números.



Nosotros hacemos la estructura de las obras, el esqueleto, y ponemos todos los materiales, hormigón, hierro, ect...
Nuestra facturación anual ronda una horquilla de 2 a 2,5 millones anuales.
Nuestro margen es del 15% al 20% de beneficio bruto sobre la facturación.
Y ya te digo, en Ibiza hay muchas empresas con números similares a los míos o superiores


----------



## partículas elementales (7 Abr 2022)

Por otra parte nosotros trabajamos con ingenieros de caminos, aparejadores, arquitectos, ect....
Gente con estudios, y nos descojonamos de lo ceporros que son, suelen ser gente plana, sin ningún tipo de intuición y bastante limitados en cuanto a resolución de problemas.
De hecho el trabajo de un jefe de obra es un trabajo fácilmente reemplazable por un algoritmo, simplemente comparan costes y analizan variables, cualquier ordenador hará su trabajo mucho mejor en unos pocos años.
No creo que un ordenador sea capaz de hacer mi trabajo


----------



## SrPurpuron (7 Abr 2022)

En España no te forras trabajando, eso es imposible y no funciona así es una mentira.

Eso sí, tienes trabajo para mantenerte pero en cuanto empiezas la carrera de la rata no te bajas de la rueda ni para mear. Acabas un trabajo y ya te están llamando de otro y a la hora de cobrar espera, que si no te pagan lamitad te tardan un mes en pagar.

La música suena bien pero los músicos son muy malos.


----------



## IMPULSES (7 Abr 2022)

partículas elementales dijo:


> Nosotros hacemos la estructura de las obras, el esqueleto, y ponemos todos los materiales, hormigón, hierro, ect...
> Nuestra facturación anual ronda una horquilla de 2 a 2,5 millones anuales.
> Nuestro margen es del 15% al 20% de beneficio bruto sobre la facturación.
> Y ya te digo, en Ibiza hay muchas empresas con números similares a los míos o superiores



JODER pero todavía sigue vivo el ladrillo en este país? que pretendemos alojar en nuestra piel de toro a todo Marruecos y Africa? 
En fin palilleros presumiendo de lo que ganan, nada mas que decir.. 
Sois los que burbujeando los precios de un bien de primera necesidad habeis generado muertos economicos y esclavos del sistema para 30-35 años mediante los hipotecones. 
Y encima vengas a un foro a dar cifras.... tiene huevos la cosa.


----------



## randomizer (7 Abr 2022)

Yo un trabajo que me paguen a patadas no lo quiero...


----------



## IMPULSES (7 Abr 2022)

partículas elementales dijo:


> Por otra parte nosotros trabajamos con ingenieros de caminos, aparejadores, arquitectos, ect....
> Gente con estudios, y nos descojonamos de lo ceporros que son, suelen ser gente plana, sin ningún tipo de intuición y bastante limitados en cuanto a resolución de problemas.
> De hecho el trabajo de un jefe de obra es un trabajo fácilmente reemplazable por un algoritmo, simplemente comparan costes y analizan variables, cualquier ordenador hará su trabajo mucho mejor en unos pocos años.
> No creo que un ordenador sea capaz de hacer mi trabajo



Si tu trabajo es hacer paredes y techos ...ya hay un robot que hace casas :


----------



## corolaria (7 Abr 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> Yo un trabajo que me paguen a patadas no lo quiero...



Pues así, de una manera u otra, son la mayoría.
Hasta los que se creen a salvo como funcionarios en la administración se llevan las suyas cada poco.


----------



## la_trotona (7 Abr 2022)

partículas elementales dijo:


> Paso de leerme todo el hilo, el op tiene toda la razón del mundo.
> Tengo una empresa de estructuras en Ibiza, y es practicamente imposible encontrar trabajadores cualificados.
> Yo a los profesionales les llegó a pagar 3000 euros al mes, vivienda pagada, coche de empresa y gasolina pagada, y aún así no les interesa venirse de la península.
> Los sueldos de un profesional bueno en obra no bajan ya de los 2500, y aún así falta gente por todos lados.
> ...



¿También complicado encontrar gente con un FP recién terminado como ayudantes u oficiales de tercera con un sueldo aceptable? Todo el mundo quiere buenos profesionales pero a veces si es difícil, no queda más remedio que formarlos. Y en Ibiza tiene fama de vivienda muy cara.


----------



## partículas elementales (7 Abr 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Si tu trabajo es hacer paredes y techos ...ya hay un robot que hace casas :




Siguen necesitando la ayuda de humanos, y no utilizan hormigón.
Aún les queda un poquito


----------



## la_trotona (7 Abr 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Parásitos de mierda hijos de perra como tu.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



HIjo de perra chupapollas de los empresaurios, sigue trabajando para pagar de todo, porque eres un tío que trabaja mucho para que se le vaya la vida en hacer ricos de los demás, so imbécil.


----------



## jimmyjump (7 Abr 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> Muy sencillo, para que salga a cuenta o para ganar más dinero, lo hacen a base de reventar a los que hay, en lugar de meter más gente para que no estén tan machacados, lo de siempre vamos. De hecho si te vas a otros países te das cuenta de que el trabajo que aquí hacen 3 en otros países lo hacen 5 y encima ganando más dinero.
> 
> La gente que hace este tipo de comentarios se nota que no han tenido que buscarse la vida, porque a poco que busques curro te das cuenta de la realidad, envías cv te mueves y no te quieren en ningun lado



El mismo OP dice que se quedaron hasta medianoche. Qué bien, 16 horas de trabajo, estoy deseando meterme


----------



## pabloiseguro (7 Abr 2022)

Yo no bajo de 30 000 al mes escribiendo mensajes en favor de la OTAN.


----------



## la_trotona (7 Abr 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Lo que dice el OP es cierto. La mayoria de españoles no quiere hacer esos trabajos. Pague 3000 euros por poner microcemento en una habitacion y a mi hermano le pidieron 2000 euros por pintar la casa. A mi me parece un robo pero es lo que hay. Ademas tienes que esperar que esten disponibles como si te hicieran un favor.
> Sobre el tema de salud tampoco estoy de acuerdo. Puedes organizarte para trabajar 40 horas a la semana a tu ritmo y es mas saludable que un trabajo de oficina.



Si es tan saludable, entiendo que usted trabajará en esos trabajos y no en una oficina, ya que se gana tanto y es tan saludable.


----------



## Covid-8M (7 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Si es tan saludable, entiendo que usted trabajará en esos trabajos y no en una oficina, ya que se gana tanto y es tan saludable.



No, yo soy un vago como la mayoria de españoles y no trabajo. Pero si tuviera que elegir lo haria como lo hice en el pasado


----------



## la_trotona (7 Abr 2022)

partículas elementales dijo:


> Yo ahora mismo tengo un socio y 12 trabajadores.
> Mi sueldo son 5500 netos,aparte piso pagado por la empresa, coche pagado por la empresa, luz, agua, internet, viajes, gasolina pagado por la empresa.
> Y mis beneficios mensuales rondan del orden de 20000 euros brutos cada mes, que se me quedan en 12000 netos.
> Sumando todo, no bajó de los 20000 euros netos al mes.
> ...



En eso totalmente de acuerdo, y ganando ese dinero por una empresa y con tantos trabajadores, me parece muy bien ganado y merecido.


----------



## jimmyjump (7 Abr 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> El argumento se cae por si solo... si de verdad hay tanto trabajo y bien pagado, las empresas aumentarían su plantilla, ¿por qué no lo hacen pudiendo ganar más dinero?, ¿que no hay personal cualificado? pues vaya problema, se forma como se ha hecho toda la vida de dios.



Resumen: no quieren pagar más de X, no quieren gente con menor experiencia que X y tampoco quiere formar gente. El cuento de siempre en este país de subnormales. No encontramos gente pero espero que venga Cristo a mi empresa para ofrecerle condiciones de Somalia


----------



## risto mejido (7 Abr 2022)

yo tengo un colega que es pintor y cuando le llama alguna empresa para currar le pagan 50 euros al dia y en b todo, sin dar de alta ni nada

gana el de la empresa, el currito nada


----------



## partículas elementales (7 Abr 2022)

El problema es que el encofrado es un oficio que sino te gusta mucho, es muy difícil ser un profesional cua


la_trotona dijo:


> ¿También complicado encontrar gente con un FP recién terminado como ayudantes u oficiales de tercera con un sueldo aceptable? Todo el mundo quiere buenos profesionales pero a veces si es difícil, no queda más remedio que formarlos. Y en Ibiza tiene fama de vivienda muy cara.




El problema es que el trabajo de estructurista tiene una curva de aprendizaje muy larga, para ser un oficial de primera competente se necesitan un mínimo de 10 años.
Aparte al ser un trabajo a priori extremadamente duro, bueno para los que nos gusta no lo es, hay pocos candidatos con ganas de aprender.
Jóvenes no hay ninguno con ganas de aprender.
Y luego, y eso lo reconozco, yo prefiero contratar a a gente de 60 años competente, que gente de 20 años inexperta y desganada


----------



## la_trotona (7 Abr 2022)

partículas elementales dijo:


> El problema es que el encofrado es un oficio que sino te gusta mucho, es muy difícil ser un profesional cua
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si no tienen ni idea y encima son desganados, pues la hemos liado, normal.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Abr 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> El mismo OP dice que se quedaron hasta medianoche. Qué bien, 16 horas de trabajo, estoy deseando meterme



Por qué les dio la gana a ellos.
A mi lo mismo me daba que lo hicieran en 4 que en 8 días.

Los tíos decidieron sacar el curro adelante haciendo prácticamente jornada doble.

Te recuerdo que hasta los médicos y enfermeras tienen muchos turnos de 24 horas.


----------



## jimmyjump (7 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Por qué les dio la gana a ellos.
> A mi lo mismo me daba que lo hicieran en 4 que en 8 días.
> 
> Los tíos decidieron sacar el curro adelante haciendo prácticamente jornada doble.
> ...



¿Me vas a comparar las jornadas y salarios de médicos (y a saber lo que hacen en las guardias) con dedicarte a eso?


----------



## partículas elementales (7 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Si no tienen ni idea y encima son desganados, pues la hemos liado, normal.




Lo de Ibiza es indignante, faltan todo tipo de trabajadores manuales.
Soldadores, cocicineros, encofradores, marineros, conductores de maquinaria pesada, ect...
Y no ves ningún jóven con ganas de trabajar y aprender.
Jardineros, cualquier trabajo físico que se te ocurra tiene demanda aquí, es una puta locura, y no encuentran personal


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Abr 2022)

Muchos de los que comentáis tenéis una mente de esclavo total.
Solo concebís ser asalariados.
Yo me refiero a que los que se buscan ellos los curros son los que ganan pasta.

Os pongo un ejemplo, un fontanero que acabe teniendo 4-5 empleados trabajando para el, se saca una pasta, muchos por encima de los 6000€ limpios al mes, algunos meses 10000€.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Abr 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> ¿Me vas a comparar las jornadas y salarios de médicos (y a saber lo que hacen en las guardias) con dedicarte a eso?



Pues si.
Que yo sepa son los médicos y enfermeras los que lloriquean diciendo lo dura que es su vida, que sufren agresiones, trabajo a destajo.

No veo yo que los pintores hagan manifestaciones diciendo que son agredidos por los clientes.


----------



## jimmyjump (7 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Pues si.
> Que yo sepa son los médicos y enfermeras los que lloriquean diciendo lo dura que es su vida, que sufren agresiones, trabajo a destajo.
> 
> No veo yo que los pintores hagan manifestaciones diciendo que son agredidos por los clientes.



Lloriquean porque se creen su discurso absurdo de que cobran poco con salarios brutos de +60k anuales y son la élite intelectual


----------



## Salvesequienpueda (7 Abr 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Pues yo he llamado a dos albañiles que conocía para unos trabajos que yo no sé hacer, y los dos lo mismo, que busque otro que están muy ocupados .
> Unos que me instalaron aluminio el año pasado, explicándome que no encuentran aprendices ni ayudantes.
> El mejor consejo que se le puede dar a un joven hoy, es que se olvide de universidades, que haga una fp y a trabajar por su cuenta



No le quito la razón, pero, y todas aquellas personas que tienen expericia laboral, en varios sectores, unos manitas, y se encuentran ante ofertas laborales que exigen xxx titulaciones de las que no disponen, no así una dilatada experiencia. Pues bien, no se les da una oportunidad por "titulitis". Acaban contratando gente con títulos, para guardarse la espalda en riesgos laborales, pero que en el mejor de los casos, tienen ganas de aprender, los menos, de lo contrario... parásitos que el segundo día de contrato te pillan la baja por covit o lo que se tercie. Por supuesto que no tienen ni idea de el trabajo en batalla que respalda su FP...


----------



## la_trotona (7 Abr 2022)

partículas elementales dijo:


> Lo de Ibiza es indignante, faltan todo tipo de trabajadores manuales.
> Soldadores, cocicineros, encofradores, marineros, conductores de maquinaria pesada, ect...
> Y no ves ningún jóven con ganas de trabajar y aprender.
> Jardineros, cualquier trabajo físico que se te ocurra tiene demanda aquí, es una puta locura, y no encuentran personal



Yo creo que es un gran problema el encarecimiento de vivienda. Por tanto lo sueldos deberían ser mayores que en la península. En Madrid también está muy cara la vivienda, pero la gente puede vivir en Toledo o Guadalajara y trabajar en Madrid. Si no, es difícil de entender que no vayan trabajadores de zonas de mucho paro.


----------



## corolaria (7 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> *Muchos de los que comentáis tenéis una mente de esclavo total.
> Solo concebís ser asalariados.
> Yo me refiero a que los que se buscan ellos los curros son los que ganan pasta.*
> 
> Os pongo un ejemplo, un fontanero que acabe teniendo 4-5 empleados trabajando para el, se saca una pasta, muchos por encima de los 6000€ limpios al mes, algunos meses 10000€.




Y tu mente la de esclavista, por lo que parece.
Eso aquí, y en mi pueblo también, se llama hacer negocio a costa de otros, no tener trabajo a patadas. Trabajar, trabajan otros para tí, nos ha jodido.
De palillero ya sabemos que se gana pasta, y cuantos menos escrúpulos se tengan, más aún. Eso de siempre.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (7 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que los chavales de hoy en día no quieren mancharse las manos, son demasiado buenos para eso.
> 
> Acabo de pintar el interior de una casa, 2100€.
> Dos chavales trabajando hasta media noche, terminaron en 4 días.
> ...



Estamos hablando de todo en A?


----------



## partículas elementales (7 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Yo creo que es un gran problema el encarecimiento de vivienda. Por tanto lo sueldos deberían ser mayores que en la península. En Madrid también está muy cara la vivienda, pero la gente puede vivir en Toledo o Guadalajara y trabajar en Madrid. Si no, es difícil de entender que no vayan trabajadores de zonas de mucho paro.



Los sueldos en Ibiza son más altos, aunque no compensan los precios de la vivienda.
De todas formas yo me refería a que los jóvenes que viven aquí,en casa de sus padres, estos no tienen el mínimo interés por trabajar, es un problema de difícil solución.
Yo lo que veo es que no tienen ningún interés en ganar dinero, ni les interesa tener novia, ni les interesan los coches, ni viajar, ni las drogas, ni la bebida.
No les interesa nada, por lo tanto para que quieren dinero?


----------



## Rescatador (7 Abr 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Oh que bien suena, levantarse a las 7 de la mañana, amasar yeso y cargar máquinas, lo que no gusta es estar reventado en unos años, todos los días tragando polvo, frío, calor, tener 40 años y parecer que tienes 60, suciedad, etc cobrar una mierda y llegar a la jubilación reventado, eso si llegas…



Meanwhile....









Cientos de funcionarios aceleran su retiro por miedo a que les recorten la pensión


La activación del Factor de Sostenibilidad en 2019 impulsa a los empleados públicos a aprovechar el resquicio legal que les permite jubilarse a los 60




www.lainformacion.com











Horas lectivas a la semana







Días lectivos al año







Los profesores son el colectivo de empleados públicos más nutrido.

Hay más docentes no universitarios que personal de instituciones sanitarias.


Docencia + Universidad = 21,40 % + 5,87 % = 27,27 %
Sanidad = 19 %
Ayuntamientos = 19 %
Justicia + Seguridad + Defensa = 14%
Resto (administrativos) = 20 %







El conjunto del personal docente no universitario trabaja *24 horas a la semana 180 días al año* para atender al 16% de la población.

El conjunto del personal sanitario trabaja *24 horas al día los 365 días del año* para atender a toda la población, al 100%.

Y esto, ojo, con la pirámide de población invertida, con pocos jóvenes en una sociedad envejecida y por tanto, con más problemas de salud.


La universidad es el 6% del total de EEPP y en ella, 1 de cada 3 es personal de administración y servicios. Hay un PAS por cada 2 profesores.


Población en edad escolar


----------



## Rescatador (7 Abr 2022)

Así fue el examen de oposición a Primaria que suspendió el 86% de aspirantes | Madrid | EL PAÍS

El test incluía preguntas que debe responder un alumno de 12 años




















El examen: http://ep00.epimg.net/descargables/2013/03/20/b58cf0e98b213617c64a36b75d24f783.pdf

La solución: http://www.magister.es/convocatorias/maestros_madrid_2011.pdf


----------



## Rescatador (7 Abr 2022)

*OBSERVACIÓN DE VELAS ENCENDIDAS, COLLARES CON MACARRONES DE COLORES Y REPRESENTACIONES DE ESCENAS DE DISNEY*























La tesis que destroza la imagen de 'Los Simpson': el "machista" Homer y la "sumisa" Marge

Tovar, sin embargo, cree que Marge también es una "abanderada" del empoderamiento femenino y Homer "un emprendedor de libro".


----------



## Talosgüevos (7 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> HIjo de perra chupapollas de los empresaurios, sigue trabajando para pagar de todo, porque eres un tío que trabaja mucho para que se le vaya la vida en hacer ricos de los demás, so imbécil.



Imbecil tu Puta madre por no abortarte siendo la escoria TIRONUKEABLE que eres PARASITO DE MIERDA, supongo que tú Lena es VIVE DE TUS OADRES HASTA QUE PUEDAS VIVIR DE TUS HIJOS, el problema es que no tendrás hijos y te morirás como un perro en la calle, si por desgracia tienes hijos espero que te manden a tomar por culo a gorrear a otro. Al ignore por parasitó hijo de perra.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## la_trotona (7 Abr 2022)

partículas elementales dijo:


> Los sueldos en Ibiza son más altos, aunque no compensan los precios de la vivienda.
> De todas formas yo me refería a que los jóvenes que viven aquí,en casa de sus padres, estos no tienen el mínimo interés por trabajar, es un problema de difícil solución.
> Yo lo que veo es que no tienen ningún interés en ganar dinero, ni les interesa tener novia, ni les interesan los coches, ni viajar, ni las drogas, ni la bebida.
> No les interesa nada, por lo tanto para que quieren dinero?



Entiendo que muchos de ellos estudiarán en la universidad, algunos de ellos tendrán ganas de trabajar en algo aunque sea de oficina, y también algunos irán a la FP.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Abr 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Y tu mente la de esclavista, por lo que parece.
> Eso aquí, y en mi pueblo también, se llama hacer negocio a costa de otros, no tener trabajo a patadas. Trabajar, trabajan otros para tí, nos ha jodido.
> De palillero ya sabemos que se gana pasta, y cuantos menos escrúpulos se tengan, más aún. Eso de siempre.



Bla bla bla palilleros bla bla bla, como si fuera fácil, como si cualquiera pudiera crearlo.

"Hacer negocio a costa de otros" 
Me ha hecho gracia.
Eres comunista?

El del bar que tiene 2 camareros hace negocio a costa de otros?
Y la peluquera con una ayudante?
Y el dúeño del restaurante que tiene un cocinero y un pinche?

Por favor....


----------



## alex_alex (7 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que los chavales de hoy en día no quieren mancharse las manos, son demasiado buenos para eso.
> 
> Acabo de pintar el interior de una casa, 2100€.
> Dos chavales trabajando hasta media noche, terminaron en 4 días.
> ...



Por que esa gente siempre suelen der pobres? Es que es una frase que suelo escuchar de los albañiles etc pero yo siempre los veo con ropa mala, dejados, coches viejos, dificultades para sacar adelante a la charo y las larvas... 

O es que consumen algo en lo que se les va toda la pasta tipo coca, barcos, putas etc o no lo entiendo.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Abr 2022)

regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> Estamos hablando de todo en A?



El pintor todo en B en pulidor todo en A


----------



## Polo_00 (7 Abr 2022)

Dolce dijo:


> Le dices a un chaval que le das curro, pero que tiene que trabajar fines de semana y algunos festivos y te mira como un marciano




Sólo le das curro, lo de pagar otro día, otro caseteroooo de sevillaaaaaa que no le dejan trabajar 16h al día, ajaja


----------



## Galvani (7 Abr 2022)

Otro hilo de la tontería de los oficios. A ver si queda claro por vigésima vez... Que no es lo que hagas, es que lo hagas tú, sin estar contratado por otro. Así se gana dinero aunque hagas sobres a mano. 

Los trabajos de oficios como asalariado son una pura mierda aunque haya "trabajo" ganas poco más que un reponedor y hay peligro, complejidad y suciedad.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (7 Abr 2022)

Bien pagado, a patadas, futbolista .


----------



## corolaria (7 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> "Hacer negocio a costa de otros"
> Me ha hecho gracia.
> Eres comunista?
> 
> ...




La mayoría lo hacen pagando lo mínimo y aprovechándose lo máximo, así que sí, es negocio a costa de otros.
¿Decir esto ya me convierte en comunista?
Si es así, pues entonces será que soy comunista pero de la facción no caviar.


----------



## naburiano (7 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que los chavales de hoy en día no quieren mancharse las manos, son demasiado buenos para eso.
> 
> Acabo de pintar el interior de una casa, 2100€.
> Dos chavales trabajando hasta media noche, terminaron en 4 días.
> ...



Contratame, anda.


----------



## Saco de papas (7 Abr 2022)

Yo he sido pintor y si se cobra bastante, pero es tan duro como ser albañil.

Un mes de curro y se quitan las ganas de no coger los libros.

No es un trabajo para todo el mundo.


----------



## Isuzu (7 Abr 2022)

Pues esta tarde hablando con un amigo que trabaja en esas cuadrillas de gallegos haciendo trabajos para la órbita de Amancio Ortega también me ha dicho lo mismo:"es una puta locura no damos a basto trabajando".

Es una pena que tengamos que mantener un estado fallido y ladrón porque luego nos quieren hacer creer que en Alemania saben trabajar más.

Enviado desde mi RMX2155 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tonimn (7 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Bla bla bla palilleros bla bla bla, como si fuera fácil, como si cualquiera pudiera crearlo.
> 
> "Hacer negocio a costa de otros"
> Me ha hecho gracia.
> ...



Hay muchos negocios de hostelería donde el 100% de trabajadores son asalariados desde el primer día. 
Los empresarios solo ponen el dinero.


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (7 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Otro hilo de la tontería de los oficios. A ver si queda claro por vigésima vez... Que no es lo que hagas, es que lo hagas tú, sin estar contratado por otro. Así se gana dinero aunque hagas sobres a mano.
> 
> Los trabajos de oficios como asalariado son una pura mierda aunque haya "trabajo" ganas poco más que un reponedor y hay peligro, complejidad y suciedad.



Cierto. 
Doy fe.
Es tener un oficio y desarrollarlo por tu cuenta.
Ganas lo que quieras.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (7 Abr 2022)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> Cierto.
> Doy fe.
> Es tener un oficio y desarrollarlo por tu cuenta.
> Ganas lo que quieras.



Claro nadie ha quedado atrás y España es un paraíso para emprender.


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (7 Abr 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Claro nadie ha quedado atrás y España es un paraíso para emprender.



Tú has probado?


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (7 Abr 2022)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> Tú has probado?



Yo no puedo hablar.


----------



## Xsiano (7 Abr 2022)

Lo que hay son mierdas a paladas, subnormal.


----------



## Otrasvidas (7 Abr 2022)

Ya te digo. Mira Irena o Adriana Lastra . Unas buenas rodilleras y una garganta a prueba de bombas y se te abren todas puertas de par en par en este bendito país.


----------



## JimJones (7 Abr 2022)

Ya verás cuando les hagan una paralela...van a flipar...


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (7 Abr 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Yo no puedo hablar.



Pues hazlo y luego hablas.
Lo digo con conocimiento de causa.


----------



## Galvani (7 Abr 2022)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> Cierto.
> Doy fe.
> Es tener un oficio y desarrollarlo por tu cuenta.
> Ganas lo que quieras.



Bueno si tienes clientes. En España al final lo acaparan todo los de siempre. No es fácil empezar sin contactos.


----------



## trellat (7 Abr 2022)

un par de años amego. Despues se quedaran en la puta calle ... y a opositar


----------



## deckard009 (7 Abr 2022)

visita del tecnico del lavavajillas, algo raro hay, llamamos y viene, pues no hay nada mal, esta pieza parece que va a romperse, cuando deje de andar me llaman y la traigo y la pongo. Visita para avisar de la pieza que se va a romper, 85€ 

A saber la clavada cuando se rompa de verdad.


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (7 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Bueno si tienes clientes. En España al final lo acaparan todo los de siempre. No es fácil empezar sin contactos.



Si eres medianamente bueno en un oficio, los clientes vienen solos.
En 32 años que hago este octubre, jamás he puesto un anuncio.


----------



## hartman (7 Abr 2022)

van a faltar albañiles en ucrania este verano.


----------



## hartman (7 Abr 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Pues yo he llamado a dos albañiles que conocía para unos trabajos que yo no sé hacer, y los dos lo mismo, que busque otro que están muy ocupados .
> Unos que me instalaron aluminio el año pasado, explicándome que no encuentran aprendices ni ayudantes.
> El mejor consejo que se le puede dar a un joven hoy, es que se olvide de universidades, que haga una fp y a trabajar por su cuenta



pero en b ni loco se haga autonomo.


----------



## Atotrapo (7 Abr 2022)

Y te piden 3 años de experiencia, que eso te olvidas de mencionarlo.

El problema con el empleo en este país es que está mal pagado, hay mucha precariedad y explotación, luego nos preguntamos porque todos van a opositar.


----------



## Galvani (7 Abr 2022)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> Si eres medianamente bueno en un oficio, los clientes vienen solos.
> En 32 años que hago este octubre, jamás he puesto un anuncio.



Ya... De eso nada. Tendrás que hacerte con el boca a boca. Y hay muchas empresas que te hacen de todo. Mira los de los seguros que tienen albañiles etc. ¿Crees que esa gente trabaja para un seguro por gusto? Trabajarían para ellos...

Y además depende a lo que te dediques necesitas una cartera de herramientas o un taller con maquinaria.


----------



## Hrodrich (7 Abr 2022)

Demigrante boomer caga hilo.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Abr 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> La mayoría lo hacen pagando lo mínimo y aprovechándose lo máximo, así que sí, es negocio a costa de otros.
> ¿Decir esto ya me convierte en comunista?
> Si es así, pues entonces será que soy comunista pero de la facción no caviar.



Pues si, por qué si no tienes que explicar cómo sería para ti "no hacer negocio con el trabajo de otros"


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Abr 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Hay muchos negocios de hostelería donde el 100% de trabajadores son asalariados desde el primer día.
> Los empresarios solo ponen el dinero.



Claro que sí.
Asumen unos riesgos.
Calculan que Y (sus ingresos) será mayor que X (sus costes)
Pero muchas veces no es así, ojalá fuera tan fácil poner la pasta, abrir el local y a vivir, a generar ingresos.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Abr 2022)

Hrodrich dijo:


> Demigrante boomer caga hilo.



Tengo 35 años colega


----------



## la_trotona (7 Abr 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Yo he sido pintor y si se cobra bastante, pero es tan duro como ser albañil.
> 
> Un mes de curro y se quitan las ganas de no coger los libros.
> 
> No es un trabajo para todo el mundo.



Al final lo mejor es estudiar, aunque sea ingeniero informático para irse a Suiza con @pacomer


----------



## ErListo (7 Abr 2022)

El problema de esos trabajos, es que al no haber gremios o no tener ningún poder, siempre habrá alguien que lo hara por la mitad de precio.

Es como los camareros. Vinieron panchitos y a la mierda los sueldos y condiciones. No es que fueran una maravilla pero ahora es mierda pura.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (7 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> El pintor todo en B en pulidor todo en A



Ahhh, como hablaba de que hay trabajo a patadas y que los jóvenes españoles no quieren trabajar...

Hay que puntualizar entonces: hay actividades en B a patadas y formas de sacarse dinero en B a patadas...Son cosas diferentes.

Gracias.


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (7 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Ya... De eso nada. Tendrás que hacerte con el boca a boca. Y hay muchas empresas que te hacen de todo. Mira los de los seguros que tienen albañiles etc. ¿Crees que esa gente trabaja para un seguro por gusto? Trabajarían para ellos...
> 
> Y además depende a lo que te dediques necesitas una cartera de herramientas o un taller con maquinaria.



Por eso te he dicho medianamente bueno..., los que trabajan para los seguros...,no sé.
Herramientas y taller, por supuesto que sí, pero eso se paga trabajando.
De todas formas, veo que tienes poca idea de lo que es ser profesional en un oficio.


----------



## Caballero de la Tenaza (7 Abr 2022)

partículas elementales dijo:


> Lo de Ibiza es indignante, faltan todo tipo de trabajadores manuales.
> Soldadores, cocicineros, encofradores, marineros, conductores de maquinaria pesada, ect...
> Y no ves ningún jóven con ganas de trabajar y aprender.
> Jardineros, cualquier trabajo físico que se te ocurra tiene demanda aquí, es una puta locura, y no encuentran personal



¿Por qué será? ¿Alguien se ha puesto a mirar los motivos? ¿Alguien está dispuesto a formar trabajadores o sólo quieren profesionales para empezar a rendir al 100% desde el primer día y cuando acabe la temporada al paro? Y más en Ibiza.

Las cosas no son porque si. Aprobé una oposición hace muchos años, y a pesar de tener plaza en Ibiza me fui a un sitio que me interesaba mucho menos, el sueldo, a pesar del plus de insularidad, no compensaba.


----------



## lapetus (7 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> El del bar que tiene 2 camareros hace negocio a costa de otros?
> Y el dúeño del restaurante que tiene un cocinero y un pinche?



Un conocido mío es cocinero, fue echado sin miramientos después de 15 años de trabajar puteado en una cocina a 45º.
Luego el dueño lo quería llamar de cientos a vientos cuando a él le viniese bien.


DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Y la peluquera con una ayudante?



Yo sé de una peluquería que eran dos peluqueros, familia cercana, y salieron de pelea porque el dueño no quería hacer un contrato a tiempo completo con SS. Se largó el otro y se llevó casi todos sus clientes. Luego contrató un chaval, y pasó lo mismo.

No son profesiones para trabajar de asalariado.


----------



## Felson (7 Abr 2022)

Olvídate de los chavales... Dame dirección para ir a buscar tal trabajo. Mayor de 50 y me como los muebles si hace falta.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (7 Abr 2022)

ErListo dijo:


> El problema de esos trabajos, es que al no haber gremios o no tener ningún poder, siempre habrá alguien que lo hara por la mitad de precio.
> 
> Es como los camareros. Vinieron panchitos y a la mierda los sueldos y condiciones. No es que fueran una maravilla pero ahora es mierda pura.



No hace falta especificar nacionalidades...porque cada sector ha sido reventado recurriendo a la misma táctica: siempre recurriendo a trabajadores de menor cualificación que se ofrecen a hacer lo mismo por menos pasta o en peores condiciones laborales.

Pasó en la construcción y los oficios correspondientes, pasó en hostelería, etc.
Y hemos visto cómo ha llegado a profesiones que se consideraban "sagradas"...las relacionadas con la Sanidad.


----------



## Sr Julian (7 Abr 2022)

Cuando peto la burbuja inmobiliaria vi a varios de esos que hacen trabajos manuales decir que por menos de 1500 eruos ellos no trabajaban.
Muchos acabaron arruinados.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (7 Abr 2022)

A varios, por Madrid, les he dicho de trabajar gratis de pintor a cambio de experiencia de aprendiz.

Todavía estoy esperando


----------



## adal86 (7 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que los chavales de hoy en día no quieren mancharse las manos, son demasiado buenos para eso.
> 
> Acabo de pintar el interior de una casa, 2100€.
> Dos chavales trabajando hasta media noche, terminaron en 4 días.
> ...



Ojalá el problema fuera que la gente no trabaja porque estudió... La gente no trabaja simple y llanamente porque está acomodada en un estado protocomunista, donde sale más rentable quedarse acostado en casa que salir a ganarse la vida. Y el que pertenezca a uno de los muchos colectivos sacacuartos ("maltratadas", menas, vagos paguiteros, feministas, ecologistas, receptores de alquiler social, etc.) prácticamente pierde la costumbre y el hábito de trabajar, porque es que literalmente no lo necesita.

Y por supuesto que hay trabajo. Te digo más, en muchos sectores están teniendo muchos problemas para encontrar gente para trabajar. Hoy día el que quiere trabajar y se da algo de maña, consigue trabajo y se lleva un muy buen sueldo a casa.


----------



## sashimi (7 Abr 2022)

Yo no pago 2000 euros porque me pinten la casa ni borracha. Si me dices otra cosa pase. Pero eso lo puede hacer cualquiera


----------



## Caballero de la Tenaza (7 Abr 2022)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> Tú has probado?





Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> Tú has probado?











El 61% de las empresas de autónomos no superan los cinco años


Las empresas sin asalariados tienen menores tasas de supervivencia y destruyen un mayor porcentaje del empleo inicial con el paso del tiempo




elpais.com




y luego te quedas con las deudas ¿cómo vuelves a empezar?


----------



## Caballero de la Tenaza (7 Abr 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> A varios, por Madrid, les he dicho de trabajar gratis de pintor a cambio de experiencia de aprendiz.
> 
> Todavía estoy esperando



Los aprendices nunca han trabajado gratis. Por eso existen los oficiales de 1ª, 2ª o 3ª.
Sin despreciar a nadie no creo que el oficio de pintor tenga un aprendizaje muy largo ...


----------



## robergarc (7 Abr 2022)

En otro hilo eras profesor de FP. Aquí, sin embargo, trabajas en aduanas.


----------



## SaRmY (7 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que los chavales de hoy en día no quieren mancharse las manos, son demasiado buenos para eso.
> 
> Acabo de pintar el interior de una casa, 2100€.
> Dos chavales trabajando hasta media noche, terminaron en 4 días.
> ...




Ahora pregúntales cuánto trabajo tuvieron cuando reventó la burbuja inmobiliaria en 2008 y se tuvieron que comer 6 o 7 años sin obras. La gran mayoría lo vió tan jodido que se reciclaron en otros sectores.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (8 Abr 2022)

Yo en mi pueblo nadie me ha dicho nunca de currar de ayudante o algo así. Al final he acabado hasta los huevos y me he tenido que autoformar viendo vídeos de Youtube como buenamente he podido. Del de "Domo Electra" he aprendido un montón de cosas.


----------



## Pluc (8 Abr 2022)

Al OP le estafan casi 6000 euros por pintar una pared y suelos de madera, y lo cuenta tan orgulloso. 

Claro, cualquier trabajo de autónomo si encuentras el pardillo sale rentable. Amigos que trabajan en el sector me cuentan que les regatean hasta los enchufes eléctricos...


----------



## Murray's (8 Abr 2022)

robergarc dijo:


> En otro hilo eras profesor de FP. Aquí, sin embargo, trabajas en aduanas.




Es un friki del foro , ni caso


----------



## Meñakoz (8 Abr 2022)

Pague 3000 eurazos a un electricista autorizado por cambiar toda la instalación eléctrica de casa con boletín. Lo hicieron entres 2 y echaron 2 días, me parecieron careros y metieron bastante canaleta. Sin boletín también me hubiese servido porque realmente no hacía falta más potencia. Al pintor 1000 euros y se tiro 4 días. Todos reconocían que tenían bastante trabajo y me tocó varios días de espera.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (8 Abr 2022)

Menos peliculas, que haya trabajo ok, pero bien pagado para gente joven que aun no ha aprendido, no se Rick.

Esos precios los cobraran beunos profesionales y el de esa pintura habrá arreglado paredes como mínimo, porque los del monton no pueden cobrar eso.



polnet dijo:


> Din, yo tengo un amigo y hace algo de pintura y te lo dice, donde el cobra 100€ hay sudamericanos cobrando 50€, además la pintura es un trabajo de mierda.
> Pero en burbuja como siempre generalizando, además de ser coyuntural, la gente no se fía y está cambiando papelitos por cosas materiales, es darte un paseo por las calles y ver que están llenas de muebles viejos…



Pues eso.

otra cosa que se hagan mas cosas como reformas o se haga un trabajo muy fino ahi si, y una persona joven sin expe jodido.



Visilleras dijo:


> Currar de jardinero, la verdadera salud.
> Lástima que el 90% de los puestos estén copados por chiringuiteros.



Los salarios no pasan de poco mas de mileurismo, en ayuntamientos si ganan alomejor 1400 , pero a un hombre joven con estudios no se lo dan.
Ahora hasta a los inmis.

La jardineria tiene un problema y es que te da la alergia a la minima, si eres alergico jodido y meterte vacunas de cada cosa mal asunto.
Los bichos si andas con cuidado y guantes en teoria no te pican pero puede ser, pero vaya lo principal la alergia.
Subirte a arboles sin la grua con plataforma es peligroso.

Sino, es un trabajo bastante comodo, los que hemos visto algo el campo y nos han enseñado alguna cosa alguna vez.

Lo del frio o calor no lo veo tan problematico, mas ropa o aclimatacion.



la_trotona dijo:


> ando el ritmo no es elevado, la gente feliz con su cafelitos a media mañana y sus charlas de vez en cuando. Sentaditos al abrigo de la intemperie. Si tan maravillosos fuesen esos trabajos, habría muchas más gente dispuesta a hacerlos (también mujeres). Y sobre la hora de fisioterapia, cuando te duele b



La oficina es un puto infierno hoy en dia, se te mide con segundos y tareas lo que haces con 2 putas pantallas y un telefono en muchos sitios.
Los que no les toca un monton de curro de contabilidad quedandose horas extra para el cierre del mes.
Los de ventas puteados con el estado y su burocracia metiendo mas horas que el apuntador cada dia, en vez de ponerse a VENDER que es lo que tienen que hacer.
Esto una empresa grande de cierto sector a la baja y las nominas mileuristas.
Cada dia mas charos y como digas cualquier cosa ya te tienen crucificado las de menos de 40 que estan enfermas con la basura de feminizacion de la sociedad y charocracia.

Y hay sitios peores via ett o mierda empresas subsubcontratas donde el latigo y el modo orwelliano estan presentes.

Cada dia mas polladas de productividad para pagarte la misma mierda, las crisis te las hacen comer dobladas y te lloran los de la empresa y los jefes en plan ejloquehay.

Sales quemado, cansado y necesitas desconectar pero encima no tienes dinero para ello, yo necesite de otro curro freelance los findes malpagado pero que me gustaba y de ir conduciendo a fuego mi coche cronometrandome para quitarme el cabreo y llegar a tiempo.



FLACOPACO dijo:


> Eso lo dices porque no has ni desescombrado, solado, alicatado, echo hormigoneras, soldado en posturas dificiles quemandote ni cargado sacos de cemento de 50kg. Solo tienes que ver la gente que trabaja en la construcción que con 50 años estan echos una mierda y con 60 parece que tienen 80 de lo deteriorados que estan.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G781B mediante Tapatalk



Lastima que no se empleen mas maquinarias, drones , robots o similares para eliminar ese sobreesfuerzo del empleado, a mi dame unos botones y palancas y hasta alomejor me animo a ese curro vaya.

Es absurdo que la gente se reviente el puto cuerpo, son sobrecostes futuros sanitarios y hasta en mi pueblo ya nadie lo hace ni se agacha a por patatas (maquina de las patatas, cosechadoras, tractores, etc).



partículas elementales dijo:


> Lo de Ibiza es indignante, faltan todo tipo de trabajadores manuales.
> Soldadores, cocicineros, encofradores, marineros, conductores de maquinaria pesada, ect...
> Y no ves ningún jóven con ganas de trabajar y aprender.
> Jardineros, cualquier trabajo físico que se te ocurra tiene demanda aquí, es una puta locura, y no encuentran personal



Indignante los cojones, en profesiones cualificadas aun ganando 2.5-3k tenian que meter complementos de 1k mensuales porque nadie queria ir y casi amenazando con o lo pillas o te jodes sin el empleo que tengo muchos esperando detras la oportunidad cualificada...
1k en concepto de vivienda, y aun asi te toca compartir, deebe costar como 2k alquilarte un microzulo y en temporada alta a saber lo que te sablean pidiendolo sin margen xD
Yo no tengo que aguantar desconocidos ysi quiero calma al volver a casa pues si gano pastizal alomejor me animo, pero el neto se me queda en 1.5k posiblemente...asi que pensare en largarme tan pronto como sea posible.
Sumale minimo comprarte un cacho moto ciclomotor de segunda para ir a currar porque llevar tu coche y alquilar garaje barato no debe ser.

A los policias y no se quienes mas igual, aunque les pagaran mas y estuviesen en 2500 mes, la peña no queria.



partículas elementales dijo:


> *Los sueldos en Ibiza son más altos, aunque no compensan los precios de la vivienda.*
> De todas formas yo me refería a que los jóvenes que viven aquí,en casa de sus padres, estos no tienen el mínimo interés por trabajar, es un problema de difícil solución.
> Yo lo que veo es que no tienen ningún interés en ganar dinero, ni les interesa tener novia, ni les interesan los coches, ni viajar, ni las drogas, ni la bebida.
> No les interesa nada, por lo tanto para que quieren dinero?



Eso es,la vivienda es el problema de IBiza y que la comida y todo debe estar por las nubes.

Esos jovenes lo que pasa que teniendo playa y chavalas en plan facil se la suda todo, y mejor que no tengan interes en derroches la verdad y menos en vicios, aunque lo de novia y escapar algo de la isla o el coche me parece raro si.





regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> No hace falta especificar nacionalidades...porque cada sector ha sido reventado recurriendo a la misma táctica: siempre recurriendo a trabajadores de menor cualificación que se ofrecen a hacer lo mismo por menos pasta o en peores condiciones laborales.
> 
> Pasó en la construcción y los oficios correspondientes, pasó en hostelería, etc.
> Y hemos visto cómo ha llegado a profesiones que se consideraban "sagradas"...las relacionadas con la Sanidad.



INMIGRACION ILEGAL TERCERMUNDISTA, de paises donde les da igual trabajar por 2 euros, aunque eso era antes.
Ahora con las paguitas en España, el que no la consigue se acaba pirando, porque este pais es solo soportable para un español que tenga a su familia y sus trucos para sobrevivir conociendo el entorno.

En España se han traido mas de 10 millones de personas en muy pocos años y eso es insoportable para la clase obrera, han sido unos malnacidos, porque al menos haber traido en profesiones donde necesitaran expertos tales o oficios tales ok, gente cristiana de habla hispana de las Americas o de EUropa del este.
Pero encima ni eso, han traido morralla que no quieren ni en sus paises y de Africa...


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (8 Abr 2022)

sashimi dijo:


> Yo no pago 2000 euros porque me pinten la casa ni borracha. Si me dices otra cosa pase. Pero eso lo puede hacer cualquiera



Y el día que descubran que por internet se puede aprender a hacer cualquier cosa no sé qué va a pasar.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (8 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Fake
> 
> La construcción está parada y más ahora con la restricción del credito, la subida del euribor, la escssez e inflación precio de materiales
> 
> ...



A 1000 x hora van con el tajo.
En mi comunidad de vecinos no hay una puta semana que algún vecino empiece reforma.
Y el basurero con envoltorios mil de platos de ducha lavadoras y smart tv.
Hasta los cojones en un año a esta parte.


----------



## Felson (8 Abr 2022)

uikeafro dijo:


> Hola, una cosa que está ocurriendo es que tras dos años de pandemia la gente que ha mantenido (o aumentado ) sus ingresos y no ha realizado los gastos que solía realizar (cenas, viajes, gasolina para ir al trabajo,...) tiene dinero que le permite hacer las reformas que antes para hacerlas tenía que financiar.
> Solo tienes que pensar el número de funcionarios que tiene este país y ya tienes muchos clientes potenciales.
> Si a todo esto le sumas un buen profesional haciendo su trabajo, muchas veces de un trabajo le puede salir otro
> 
> ...



Puede ser, pero no lo entiendo. Después de una pandemia, de una guerra y cosas así, yo me gastaría la pasta en hacer cosas que me dieran satisfacción, no en cambiar los azulejos de floripondios por otros más horteras aún. Es posible que para mucha gente esa sea la forma en la que satisfacen su interior y sus expectativas vitales, pero, si fuera así, diría que no sé si están vivos o muertos, porque nunca lo han estado -ni vivos ni muertos-, por mucho que caguen o coman con el hijo del Duque de Feria. A lo que voy, que si ahorras, y viendo lo que estamos viendo, lo gasta en poner parqué en el pasillo es que tal ser es un imbécil o no es, de ser - existir directamente- o se mereces lo que vaya a ser en breve por haber tanta gente así como es.


----------



## Johnsons (8 Abr 2022)

deckard009 dijo:


> visita del tecnico del lavavajillas, algo raro hay, llamamos y viene, pues no hay nada mal, esta pieza parece que va a romperse, cuando deje de andar me llaman y la traigo y la pongo. Visita para avisar de la pieza que se va a romper, 85€
> 
> A saber la clavada cuando se rompa de verdad.



El presupuesto siempre por escrito, y el cobro de la visita se pregunta por adelantado. 

Ej. Se solicita presupuesto cerrado si es un cerrajero. Si no es capaz de dártelo, Next.

Tampoco es culpa tuya, yo mismo aprendí a palos estas cuestiones.

Por lo demás, sí, en un *país normal******* ser autónomo/freelancer es el camino para labrarse un futuro prospero.

****Obviamente Expaña no entra en este criterio. Gracias a Antonio I y todos sus paniaguados.


----------



## Johnsons (8 Abr 2022)

Caballero de la Tenaza dijo:


> ¿Por qué será? ¿Alguien se ha puesto a mirar los motivos? ¿Alguien está dispuesto a formar trabajadores o sólo quieren profesionales para empezar a rendir al 100% desde el primer día y cuando acabe la temporada al paro? Y más en Ibiza.
> 
> Las cosas no son porque si. Aprobé una oposición hace muchos años, y a pesar de tener plaza en Ibiza me fui a un sitio que me interesaba mucho menos, el sueldo, a pesar del plus de insularidad, no compensaba.



Personalmente cuando me enteré del pasteleo que tienen montado con la explotación de alquileres ilegales, mayormente por la endogamia de la isla y la falta de inspectores/falta de interés por facilitar las cosas al foráneo, me quedé tal que así


----------



## chad1950 (8 Abr 2022)

Dr. Oldman dijo:


> Lo han dicho por ahí arriba. En este pais y en muchos, lo que abunda son estupidos de trajecitos que aunque cobren 500 euros prefieren seguir yendo de trajecito de zara. España es un pais de apariencias.
> No gusta levantarse a las 7 a amasar yeso, cargar maquinas o comerse un poquitin la cabeza para diagnosticar un problema. No digo que todos tengan la capacidad para ellos, pero quien la tiene, prefiere estar apoltronado en una oficina 10 horas, comiendo de un tupper y luciendo buena barriga sedentaria.
> TRABAJO HAY Y MUCHO. LO QUE HAY ES MUCHO VAGO Y ACOMODADO



No querer trabajar en algo manual NO es ser "vago" o acomodado. ¿Y qué tiene de malo ser acomodado de todas maneras?

No todas las personas son aptas para el trabajo físico. Y eso está bien. El trabajo de oficina y traje (o bata de laboratorio) también es importante y te guste o no; son los que pagan más y ofrecen un mejor equilibrio entre la vida laboral y personal.


----------



## Felson (8 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que los chavales de hoy en día no quieren mancharse las manos, son demasiado buenos para eso.
> 
> Acabo de pintar el interior de una casa, 2100€.
> Dos chavales trabajando hasta media noche, terminaron en 4 días.
> ...



Pero para pintar casas hace falta gente que trabaje en oficinas, que ascienda y que tenga una vida más o menos perfecta para querer pintar su casa y contratar a los que pintan casas... eso es lo que me extraña.


----------



## Cicciolino (8 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que los chavales de hoy en día no quieren mancharse las manos, son demasiado buenos para eso.
> 
> Acabo de pintar el interior de una casa, 2100€.
> Dos chavales trabajando hasta media noche, terminaron en 4 días.
> ...



Lo de siempre: un CM posando de triunfito intentando convencer al personal de que haga los trabajos más duros por dos perras.

Que te den por el culo, payasete, que te pinte tu pvta madriguera himbent el Xi Jinping bailando La Macarena.


----------



## chad1950 (8 Abr 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Todo eso decían en la época de la BURBUJA INMOBILIARIA, con mucho éxito por cierto porque yo conocí montones de jóvenes que dejaron los estudios para dedicarse a paletas o cualquier oficio manual relacionado con la construcción, hicieron bastante pasta, se metieron en BMWs y "adobados" presumiendo de su "modo de vida de jombres, no como los pijos inútiles universitarios que estudian tontadas que no sirven para nada" y..... adivina qué pasó después....



La gente como ellos es tonta.


----------



## chad1950 (8 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> ¿Sabes cuál es el problema del que nadie habla y va a ser el más serio en el mundo en las próximas décadas?
> 
> LA MAYORIA DE LA POBLACIÓN NO TIENE CAPACIDAD INTELECTUAL HACER ESOS TRABAJOS QUE PIENSAS QUE "MUEVEN LA ECONOMIA"
> 
> ...



Tú no tienes esa capacidad intelectual. No hables por los demás. Pendejo.


----------



## chad1950 (8 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Ese tipo es un troll, quizá no te has dado cuenta. Yo sí soy funcionario (pero no de ventanillas), y no me siento nada, uno más, eso sí, al servicio de la sociedad en mi área. Gano bastante más porque mi categoría es la máxima (tengo la formación máxima que existe), y te pido excusas. Soy de clase baja/media, como tantos. Me siento privilegiado por no tener que estar doblando el lomo físicamente, que es durísimo. A cambio, llevo estudiando sin parar desde los 14 años, y lo que hago lo puede hacer una proporción relativamente muy pequeña de la sociedad. Siempre he tenido respeto por cualquier trabajador, y a veces como en sitio donde van pintores, albañiles, con las manchas en los monos y en las manos, y esas personas están construyendo casas e infraestructuras, o arreglando otras, es trabajo necesario para todos. Presumir de listo por vivir mejor creo que no está bien. Yo no creo que pudiera desescombrar o aguantar el ritmo de una obra al sol a 40 grados un día detrás de otro. Uno de esos trabajadores no sería capaz de hacer una hora de mi trabajo aunque se pusieran a prepararse durante el resto de su vida. Cada uno en lo suyo.
> 
> Trabajo manual cualificado bien pagado lo hay. Sí es cierto que no entiendo bien tanta gente en carreras, sin tener habilidades especiales, y luego la gente desesperada por encontrar fontaneros, cerrajeros…



No y eres un tonto.


----------



## chad1950 (8 Abr 2022)

partículas elementales dijo:


> Y luego, y eso lo reconozco, yo prefiero contratar a a gente de 60 años competente, que gente de 20 años inexperta y desganada



Vaya generalización tan estúpida. Propio de un disminuido mental.


----------



## chad1950 (8 Abr 2022)

alex_alex dijo:


> Por que esa gente siempre suelen der pobres? Es que es una frase que suelo escuchar de los albañiles etc pero yo siempre los veo con ropa mala, dejados, coches viejos, dificultades para sacar adelante a la charo y las larvas...
> 
> O es que consumen algo en lo que se les va toda la pasta tipo coca, barcos, putas etc o no lo entiendo.



Porque son estupidos y a mí también me molestan este tipo de opiniones.


----------



## chad1950 (8 Abr 2022)

trellat dijo:


> un par de años amego. Despues se quedaran en la puta calle ... y a opositar



No.


----------



## Tamyiusu (8 Abr 2022)

birdland dijo:


> Lo llevo diciendo desde hace años , no hay mano de obra …. No hay carpinteros , fontaneros , albañiles , pintores , mecánicos …..
> y no digo que no exista gente que diga “ soy carpintero “ …. Déjalos solos y vuelve a las cinco horas …
> 
> y ahora , seguro que aparecerán esos de “ paga bien , que es tema de sueldo “
> Y lo dirán los que no tienen ni puta idea de que va una empresa o de como está el mercado



tengo muchos amigos mecanicos y buenos en paro asi que menos milongas.Solo conozco fontaneros que si tienen trabajo para aburrir


----------



## Kurten (8 Abr 2022)

partículas elementales dijo:


> Por otra parte nosotros trabajamos con ingenieros de caminos, aparejadores, arquitectos, ect....
> Gente con estudios, y nos descojonamos de lo ceporros que son, suelen ser gente plana, sin ningún tipo de intuición y bastante limitados en cuanto a resolución de problemas.
> De hecho el trabajo de un jefe de obra es un trabajo fácilmente reemplazable por un algoritmo, simplemente comparan costes y analizan variables, cualquier ordenador hará su trabajo mucho mejor en unos pocos años.
> No creo que un ordenador sea capaz de hacer mi trabajo



Lo de siempre: La sabiduría teórica frente a la práctica...Suele ganar la segunda

Saludos


----------



## Kurten (8 Abr 2022)

partículas elementales dijo:


> Lo de Ibiza es indignante, faltan todo tipo de trabajadores manuales.
> Soldadores, cocicineros, encofradores, marineros, conductores de maquinaria pesada, ect...
> Y no ves ningún jóven con ganas de trabajar y aprender.
> Jardineros, cualquier trabajo físico que se te ocurra tiene demanda aquí, es una puta locura, y no encuentran personal



Al precio que está la vivienda allí no me extraña. Ni médicos encuentran 

Saludos


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (8 Abr 2022)

La construcción es trabajar a destajo y encima como autónomo o haciendo ñapas a deshoras. No existe el chapuzas de jornada continua de 9 a 3 de la tarde o con jornada laboral de 4 días.


----------



## XRL (8 Abr 2022)

alex_alex dijo:


> Por que esa gente siempre suelen der pobres? Es que es una frase que suelo escuchar de los albañiles etc pero yo siempre los veo con ropa mala, dejados, coches viejos, dificultades para sacar adelante a la charo y las larvas...
> 
> O es que consumen algo en lo que se les va toda la pasta tipo coca, barcos, putas etc o no lo entiendo.



será porque no necesitan mas para ellos mismos si no que todo es para su mujer e hijos para que estén contentos con ellos


----------



## XRL (8 Abr 2022)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> Menos peliculas, que haya trabajo ok, pero bien pagado para gente joven que aun no ha aprendido, no se Rick.
> 
> Esos precios los cobraran beunos profesionales y el de esa pintura habrá arreglado paredes como mínimo, porque los del monton no pueden cobrar eso.
> 
> ...



y mas que van a traer y estos teniendo 5 hijos por cabeza


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (8 Abr 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Tengo familiares y conocidos pintores y no es tan fácil encontrar buenos trabajos.
> 
> Todo Dios hace pintura, desde el vecino en paro hasta los africanos a precios irrisorios.



ya pueden ir cerrando el hilo


----------



## ErListo (8 Abr 2022)

regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> No hace falta especificar nacionalidades...porque cada sector ha sido reventado recurriendo a la misma táctica: siempre recurriendo a trabajadores de menor cualificación que se ofrecen a hacer lo mismo por menos pasta o en peores condiciones laborales.
> 
> Pasó en la construcción y los oficios correspondientes, pasó en hostelería, etc.
> Y hemos visto cómo ha llegado a profesiones que se consideraban "sagradas"...las relacionadas con la Sanidad.



Por supuesto, pero en el caso de la hostelería, fue justamente con la llegada de la inmigración masiva. 

Piratas que que revientan precios, sin darse cuenta que al final se joden a si mismos y a los demás a la larga, los hay españoles a patadas.

Y claro que pasa en todos los oficios y si no las empresas subcontratan a otros paises mas baratos si pueden, por ejemplo con la informática.

El problema de la construcción y similares, es que basta con anunciarse en páginas amarillas o cualquier sitio y ya esta. Como encima aqui nos gusta pagar en negro, nos vale cualquiera para una chapucilla. Aunque luego lo barato sale caro.

Para médico, al menos se requiere una titulación. Que no quita que haya matasanos.

Ahora, también es verdad, que en época buena, muchos autónomos no se movían para cambiar un grifo o cosas así.

El problema es que somos un país de piratas.


----------



## Dr. Oldman (8 Abr 2022)

chad1950 dijo:


> No querer trabajar en algo manual NO es ser "vago" o acomodado. ¿Y qué tiene de malo ser acomodado de todas maneras?
> 
> No todas las personas son aptas para el trabajo físico. Y eso está bien. El trabajo de oficina y traje (o bata de laboratorio) también es importante y te guste o no; son los que pagan más y ofrecen un mejor equilibrio entre la vida laboral y personal.



Se pagan mas? permiteme que ría. Esa gente de bata de laboratorio son unos ratas de biblioteca que les han metido a fuego que debían esforzarse para ser mejor que el otro y triiunfar en la vida. Triunfar es para ellos meterse 16 horas al día dando palos de ciego, realizando algun ensayo que por arte de magia a la larga descubra algo (nunca pasa). Ese algo es tirar su vida literalmente por el vater.
Yo no digo que mi verdad sea la abosluta. Digo que gozo de una calidad de vida que pocos tienen haciendo un trabajo manual y, por suerte, me meto mas pasta que cualquier cientifico reputado de bata blanca y gafas graduadas.

saludos


----------



## Tonimn (8 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Claro que sí.
> Asumen unos riesgos.
> Calculan que Y (sus ingresos) será mayor que X (sus costes)
> Pero muchas veces no es así, ojalá fuera tan fácil poner la pasta, abrir el local y a vivir, a generar ingresos.



Grupo de socios que solo ponen el dinero y se dedican a contratar únicamente esquiroles tercermundistas.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (8 Abr 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Grupo de socios que solo ponen el dinero y se dedican a contratar únicamente esquiroles tercermundistas.



Con eso montas un bar de mala muerte.

Para montar hasta un restaurante/paelleria medio decente necesitas al menos 1 o 2 buenos profesionales.

Tal vez ellos puedan educar a los tercermundistas.

Pero si montas un restaurante directamente con las comidas que hacen Wilson y Gilberto no dura 3 meses abierto.


----------



## Tonimn (8 Abr 2022)

ErListo dijo:


> El problema de esos trabajos, es que al no haber gremios o no tener ningún poder, siempre habrá alguien que lo hara por la mitad de precio.
> 
> Es como los camareros. Vinieron panchitos y a la mierda los sueldos y condiciones. No es que fueran una maravilla pero ahora es mierda pura.



Todo empezó a finales del SXX/principios del SXXI con la invasión de medio Ecuador directo a la hostelería. 
Los medios eran un no parar de poner a empresarios de hostelería y sus familias llorando porque los españoles no queríamos "trabajar" (más de 70 horas semanales a más de 45 grados siempre de pie cobrando y cotizando 40 horas) 

Entonces asalariados en hostelería éramos españoles en más de un 95%, Y muchos negocios funcionaban de toda la vida y pagando decentemente. Peeeeero otros empresarios veían la posibilidad de importar tercermundismo. Bandas de mafiosos ofrecían masivamente ecuatorianos que iban a aceptar trabajar por menos de la mitad de lo que mínimo que pedíamos los españoles y además más horas y sin protestar ni dejar el puesto en un tiempo. Y que las mafias ya se encargaban de alojarlos en pisos patera. 

Los españoles que trabajábamos en hostelería nos quejábamos, pero todo era "racistas, xenófobos, vagos, cobráis un pastón y desangráis a los hosteleros y sus familias (x 70h imbéciles),etc..." Lástima que entonces las redes sociales e internet no eran como ahora. 

Los demás veían bien porque iban llegando prostitutas de muchos sitios baratas, esquiroles a los que contratar, tiendas de todo tipo de productos exóticos, y un largo etc... Pero el esquirolismo fue propagándose a otros sectores y luego ya delincuentes y demás a peor... con criminales extremos como el genocida Joan Clos ex alcalde de Barcelona que tras destrozar miles de vidas con su nefasto programa de importar 700.000 inmigrantes solo para la ciudad de Barcelona (entonces de millón y medio y altísimo paro) sigue suelto sin pagar sus crímenes y encima cobrando de un sueldo enchufado.


----------



## kokod (8 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que los chavales de hoy en día no quieren mancharse las manos, son demasiado buenos para eso.
> 
> Acabo de pintar el interior de una casa, 2100€.
> Dos chavales trabajando hasta media noche, terminaron en 4 días.
> ...



¿Cuantos metros tiene el piso?, ¿Qué tipo de pintura os han metido (el barniz igual)?, de todas formas me parece carísimo ese presupuesto más que nada porque conozco el mundillo ya que mi padre tuvo una empresa de pintura en la que yo trabaje con el hasta que se jubilo por enfermedad , dos años antes de la estallar la burbuja me pude quedar con la empresa pero vi venir el ostión y decidimos vender todo lo que teníamos, por mi parte me pase a la Pintura Industrial ( silicatos, epoxys y granallar) y ahí si que se ganaba dinero, pero paso lo mismo en el 2014 se desplomaron los precios, si me dices antes del 2008 que ese presupuesto es de 2100 te lo creo, pero te aseguro que he visto en mi ciudad ( Bilbao ) cuadrillas de Latinoamericanos que te hacen un piso por 600 euros y hasta te quitaban el gotele...


PSDT: Larga vida a la paguita y que reme su Puta madre, yo también quiero mi parte o follamos todos o la puta al río.


----------



## chad1950 (8 Abr 2022)

Dr. Oldman dijo:


> Se pagan mas? permiteme que ría. Esa gente de bata de laboratorio son unos ratas de biblioteca que les han metido a fuego que debían esforzarse para ser mejor que el otro y triiunfar en la vida. Triunfar es para ellos meterse 16 horas al día dando palos de ciego, realizando algun ensayo que por arte de magia a la larga descubra algo (nunca pasa). Ese algo es tirar su vida literalmente por el vater.
> Yo no digo que mi verdad sea la abosluta. Digo que gozo de una calidad de vida que pocos tienen haciendo un trabajo manual y, por suerte, me meto mas pasta que cualquier cientifico reputado de bata blanca y gafas graduadas.
> 
> saludos



Tu experiencia es puramente subjetiva y no puede aplicarse a todos. En mi caso particular, tu narrativa simplemente NO se aplica conmigo.

Y por cierto, un ensayo o un reporte científico no siempre tiene el objetivo de descubrir algo. Algunos sólo son para hacer hipótesis o comprobar y/o refutar teorías (aunque esto último creo que también es sinónimo de descubrir algo). 

Como sea y repito, tu experiencia es subjetiva. Pero por favor, no seas el típico estúpido que piensa que un trabajo sólo es trabajo si requiere puramente esfuerzo físico.


----------



## Abelinoz (8 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que los chavales de hoy en día no quieren mancharse las manos, son demasiado buenos para eso.
> 
> Acabo de pintar el interior de una casa, 2100€.
> Dos chavales trabajando hasta media noche, terminaron en 4 días.
> ...



cm generando contenido, ojo.


----------



## Abelinoz (8 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> No me puedo resistir. Por qué? Por qué hablar de pintores te parece algo que haría un CM.
> Y sobre todo, por qué piensas que hay CMs en un foro de mierda con un tráfico de mierda donde están siempre los mismos 4 usuarios.
> Es ridículo.



porque lo tenéis plagado de publi, y más tráfico, más clicks y con ello más ingresos…


----------



## DigitalMarketer (8 Abr 2022)

Abelinoz dijo:


> porque lo tenéis plagado de publi, y más tráfico, más clicks y con ello más ingresos…



Mi madre.
Pero tú no usas Brave?
Con ese navegador ni ves publicidad.
Es el mejor bloqueador de anuncios lumbreras.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (8 Abr 2022)

Abelinoz dijo:


> cm generando contenido, ojo.



Wow, debes sentirte como Sherlock Holmes o algo así.
Me fascina los que asignais etiquetas de CM a otros.
Sobre todo en un foro de mierda con tráfico repetitivo desde hace años.


----------



## alex_alex (8 Abr 2022)

XRL dijo:


> será porque no necesitan mas para ellos mismos si no que todo es para su mujer e hijos para que estén contentos con ellos



sus mujeres e hijos tampoco es que esten mucho mejor, tienen la misma vida que el del mozo almacen que no va fardando de mucho trabajo y dinero, o del empleado de una gasolinera, o el del cualquier otro oficio...... casi toda ese perfil de gente tiene la misma vida con las charos, las larvas, el fin de semana en los partidos de futbol de las larvas durante el otro tiempo en la casa de pueblo que han heredado., la mujer haciendo de ama de casa, y el hombre en el bar emborrachandose y silvandole a mujeres que pasan por la zona. 




chad1950 dijo:


> Porque son estupidos y a mí también me molestan este tipo de opiniones.



Si, lo son.


----------



## DVD1975 (8 Abr 2022)

En Madrid hay trabajo otra cosa es que sea bien pagado y puedas pagar una hipoteca o alquilar.
Vamos trabajas y eres pobre.
La gente que conozco que no encuentra trabajo o son vagos profesionales o yonquis o gente q ni se forma ni hace cursos ni nada.


----------



## Tonimn (8 Abr 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> En Madrid hay trabajo otra cosa es que sea bien pagado y puedas pagar una hipoteca o alquilar.
> Vamos trabajas y eres pobre.
> La gente que conozco que no encuentra trabajo o son vagos profesionales o yonquis o gente q ni se forma ni hace cursos ni nada.



O gente que antes que ser esquirol prefiere la muerte


----------



## Tonimn (8 Abr 2022)

Hace unos años coincidí con un señor en un programa para parados de larga duración.
El hombre decía que llevaba décadas sin una sola semana sin encontrar trabajo y que se presentaba en un sitio y le hacían una prueba y enseguida veían que trabajaba bien y le contrataban, pero que desde hacía un par de años no encontraba nada y mencionaba la inmigración.

Las formadoras le dijeron que hoy día necesitaba aprender a superar entrevistas, sonreír, mejorar el CV y su vida laboral promocionarla en Linkedin....

El hombre les respondió que no tenía ni idea de ordenadores que nunca había usado ninguno y además era medio analfabeto, que le presenten trabajos que él iba y demostraba su experiencia, y le decían que nooo, que hoy día así no iba a encontrar trabajo y le dijeron que tenía que pasar por programas de mejorar CV, aprender Word, cómo superar entrevistas con RRHH, etc....

El señor se marchó con que vaya estupidez de sitio y bla bla bla...y lo siguiente fue las formadoras decirnos " hoy dia da igual que seais los mejores en vuestras profesiones que si no nos convencéis enseguida que nos querríamos tomar el cafecito del descanso con vosotros es imposible que superéis una entrevista"


----------



## Abelinoz (8 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Mi madre.
> Pero tú no usas Brave?
> Con ese navegador ni ves publicidad.
> Es el mejor bloqueador de anuncios lumbreras.



Lo que yo use no te incumbe.

de nada por subirte el hilo.

plagado de publi amigo, os debería dar vergüenza


----------



## DVD1975 (8 Abr 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> O gente que antes que ser esquirol prefiere la muerte



Pues eso.
Pero yo prefiero trabajar que puedes cobrar ayudas si cobra menos trabajando lo entiendo.
Pero conozco a gente que no trabaja no pq no encuentra es que es vago profesional


----------



## DVD1975 (8 Abr 2022)

Así están los trabajos llenos de gentuza que curra poco y mal.
Y los q trabajan bien son explotados.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (8 Abr 2022)

To pa tí


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (8 Abr 2022)

Patadas todas las que quieras


----------



## la_trotona (8 Abr 2022)

¿De qué buscas? ¿Has probado con las ETTs? ya sé que son una mierda, pero no queda más remedio para introducirte en muchos sectores.


----------



## la_trotona (8 Abr 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Hace unos años coincidí con un señor en un programa para parados de larga duración.
> El hombre decía que llevaba décadas sin una sola semana sin encontrar trabajo y que se presentaba en un sitio y le hacían una prueba y enseguida veían que trabajaba bien y le contrataban, pero que desde hacía un par de años no encontraba nada y mencionaba la inmigración.
> 
> Las formadoras le dijeron que hoy día necesitaba aprender a superar entrevistas, sonreír, mejorar el CV y su vida laboral promocionarla en Linkedin....
> ...



Eso depende, en muchas empresas ,sobre todo pequeñas, directamente te hacen entrevista el dueño o el jefe directo, y ahí va más al grano.


----------



## Tonimn (8 Abr 2022)

El trabajo es en su mayoría para menores de 30 años porque se llevan más del 95% de empleos subvencionados. 
Pagan por contratar a menores de 30 años. No quieren mayores porque quieren evitar que cobremos pensiones y a los menores de 30 les pilla más lejos. He conocido casos de 31 y 34 años que les descartaron por edad explícitamente.


----------



## Tonimn (8 Abr 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Así están los trabajos llenos de gentuza que curra poco y mal.
> Y los q trabajan bien son explotados.



Mi esposa trabajó en una oficina pública durante 6 meses por un plan de ocupación público y la regañaban si trabajaba demasiado.
Hizo tan rápido y bien su trabajo que en pocos días alcanzó al de todas sus compañeras y hasta a la jefa. Las demás se pasaban el día de ji ji ji ja jaja mientras ella trabajaba y tuvo que regañarla la jefa personalmente que dejara respirar a las demás. Los clientes maravillados con ella.

Por supuesto no la renovaron.

En otro trabajo no se juntó con las del cafecito y se dedicaba solo a trabajar y hacía casi todo el trabajo de la oficina y se juntaron todas a denunciarla por mala compañera y la echaron por crear mal ambiente.

En uno acabó los días estudiando en lugar de trabajar porque ya había adelantado el de semanas y no le daban más.


----------



## vic252525 (8 Abr 2022)

todos quieren oficina y de 9 a 13h , fiestas todas, puentes, fines de semana y 3 pagas


----------



## Tonimn (8 Abr 2022)

¿En qué provincia estás? ¿qué tipo de empleos buscas o sabes hacer?


----------



## Tonimn (8 Abr 2022)

vic252525 dijo:


> todos quieren oficina y de 9 a 13h , fiestas todas, puentes, fines de semana y 3 pagas



¿Y tú no? Por cierto, eso no equivale a vagancia.
Con ese horario puedes tener dos empleos, o estudiar una carrera, o cualquier cosa.


----------



## negroman (8 Abr 2022)

Buen intento de publicidad para atraer remeros a los oficios, que falta hace ante la saturación de titulados


----------



## Tonimn (8 Abr 2022)

¿Y no es más optimizable tu tiempo si mandas por internet decenas de candidaturas en una hora que personalmente que igual en una mañana vas a tres?


----------



## la_trotona (8 Abr 2022)

No sé la formación que tienes, yo mientras estuvieses en el paro miraría algún oficio que te mole, o también puede ser delineación de tuberías (hace tiempo se pedía bastante con programas como CAESAR, PDS, PDMS, Smart Plant y similares, al menos en Madrid). Para operario en una fábrica mírate mecatrónico, tanto en cursos com si quieres más tiempo en FP. Es muy complicado que te llamane y tienes que echar muchos CVS.
Mira también esta página.
www.europages.es

Es un directorios de empresas, si puedes enviar mail, o si sólo la dirección postal manda el CV así.

Mucha suerte y paciencia.


----------



## Tonimn (8 Abr 2022)

¿Dónde vives no hay centros de esos de búsqueda de empleo para menores de 30 años subvencionadísimos y que os priorizan de manera brutal por encima del resto? No sé, me parece muy raro, aquí los menores de 30 años tienen montones de ofertas.
Si eres parado de larga duración métete en un programa de esos y combinando larga duración con menor de 30 hay sesiones en que ofrecen empleos únicamente a los menores de 30 años y al resto a pensamiento positivo


----------



## la_trotona (8 Abr 2022)

Con electromecánico grado medio, yo echaría a todas las fábricas habidas y por haber.

Por en el google por ejemplo fábricas en Málaga, te saldrán directorio y a echar a saco.

También echa un vistazo a esta págian, es un buscador de trabajos.

www.indeed.es

¿En la obra ahora no hay trabajo? Me dejas sorprendido la verdad, y en Málaga que dicen que es de las ciuddes con más trabajo ahora mismo de España.

Mírate las webs de los hospitales o del servico de salud de Andalucía, a ver cuando salen convocatorias o bolsas de empleo para celador o auxiliar administrativo, si el sitio es un poco alejado la gente no quiere y te puede aprovechar.

Si has trabajado en algo parecido a lo que te ofrecen, dí que lo has hecho e intenta aprender sobre la marcha, lo máximo que te puede pasar es que te echen a los dos días con ese dinero cotizado, y eso que te llevas.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (8 Abr 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> ¿Dónde vives no hay centros de esos de búsqueda de empleo para menores de 30 años subvencionadísimos y que os priorizan de manera brutal por encima del resto? No sé, me parece muy raro, aquí los menores de 30 años tienen montones de ofertas.
> Si eres parado de larga duración métete en un programa de esos y combinando larga duración con menor de 30 hay sesiones en que ofrecen empleos únicamente a los menores de 30 años y al resto a pensamiento positivo



Alreves.


----------



## la_trotona (8 Abr 2022)

De nada, mucha suerte y a ello. Paciencia y buscar trabajo es un trabajo.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (8 Abr 2022)

Buscar trabajo en España sin contactos es como subir el Everest descalzo. 








Solicitantes de empleo


Solicitantes de empleo




ec.europa.eu


----------



## Polo_00 (8 Abr 2022)

Isuzu dijo:


> Pues esta tarde hablando con un amigo que trabaja en esas cuadrillas de gallegos haciendo trabajos para la órbita de Amancio Ortega también me ha dicho lo mismo:"es una puta locura no damos a basto trabajando".
> 
> Es una pena que tengamos que mantener un estado fallido y ladrón porque luego nos quieren hacer creer que en Alemania saben trabajar más.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX2155 mediante Tapatalk



Y que haces que no estas trabajando tú ahí ganando miles de euros y siendo el amo?

Los españoles son tontos claro claro, y luego el salario más repetido es de 1000 euros.


----------



## Polo_00 (8 Abr 2022)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> Tú has probado?



Y tú ?ganas miles de euros?

Ya te lo digo yo, y una polla.


----------



## Murray's (8 Abr 2022)

Suerte en esa búsqueda ,,sin contactos ni enchufes la vas a necesitar,


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (8 Abr 2022)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Y tú ?ganas miles de euros?
> 
> Ya te lo digo yo, y una polla.



Ganas todo lo que quieras.
Lo que quieras trabajar.
Quieres trabajar?


----------



## Galvani (8 Abr 2022)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> Ganas todo lo que quieras.
> Lo que quieras trabajar.
> Quieres trabajar?



El trabajo que consigas di. Y pagado con un limite. Que como tú hay muchos.


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (8 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> El trabajo que consigas di. Y pagado con un limite. Que como tú hay muchos.



Pero hay que querer, que es lo principal.
Y doblar la costilla, y ensuciarse las manos, que es lo que no quiere la gente.
Y trabajar por tu cuenta.
Oficina de 8 a 3 no.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (8 Abr 2022)

Sigue el enlace a Eures. A mi me convenció para dar el paso otro amigo que se fue un verano a trabajar a Malta. Y con tu grado de electromecánica te contratarán antes de salir de España.

Deberás renunciar al Sol, la comida o a vivir con tu madre. Prueba por dos meses y a la vuelta decides si prefieres el infierno laboral español porque en España (con dinero) se vive muy bien.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (8 Abr 2022)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> Pero hay que querer, que es lo principal.
> Y doblar la costilla, y ensuciarse las manos, que es lo que no quiere la gente.
> Y trabajar por tu cuenta.
> Oficina de 8 a 3 no.



No hay confianza para dejarse los higadillos en un curro con algún cafre, que lo mismo te sacas un sobresueldo en B que te deja tirado en la puerta de urgencias con algún miembro amputado.


----------



## Gubelkian (8 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que los chavales de hoy en día no quieren mancharse las manos, son demasiado buenos para eso.
> 
> Acabo de pintar el interior de una casa, 2100€.
> Dos chavales trabajando hasta media noche, terminaron en 4 días.
> ...



¿Pintores de brocha gorda?

Nada, cuando a tres o cuatro años de que se jubilen les diagnostiquen su cáncer de vejiga y palmen entre horribles dolores verás cómo se te quita la tontuna


----------



## EnergyTreeef (8 Abr 2022)

Es cierto. Falta mano de obra ‘ a patadas’, y los que trabajan cobran barbaridades.
Aquí, NADIE ni siguiera te vendrá hacer alguna faena por 300€ NETO/ DÍA ( solo mano de obra). Si es continuo, una obra grande , pueda que si.

- jardineros, NO se levantan, por menos de 400€ / día. (no te vendrá hacer algo, por 200€ Para ellos no vale la pena. Andan 50-70€ hora y mínimo día entero.( y hablo solo de los ‘ corta-setos’ simples, No de proyectos etc.

- Paleta, vendran por faenas presupuestos grandes, y tienes q espera tu turno. Por faenas de 1-2 días, cambiar albardillas de muro, o cornisas etc, ( trabajo fácil) No vendrá nadie, Aunuque pegues 300 € D I A. S O L O mano de obra.

- piscina, bueno. Ahí, ya es un ATRACO Por cambiar tubos ( 3m) de skimmer, un dia y medio: 1300€

JardiNeros sacan 3000- 4000 € / mes NETO.
Paletas, de exteriores, piscinas etc. Hasta 6000€+

Esa es la realidad. Y no invento nada.

saludos.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (8 Abr 2022)

ErListo dijo:


> Por supuesto, pero en el caso de la hostelería, fue justamente con la llegada de la inmigración masiva.
> 
> Piratas que que revientan precios, sin darse cuenta que al final se joden a si mismos y a los demás a la larga, los hay españoles a patadas.
> 
> ...



Yo no me refería al sector construcción-ñapas a domicilio, sino al de empresas de obras y servicios de tamaño mediano e incluso grande.
. 
Imagínese un ciudadano de nacionalidad X que se planta en una obra, busca al encargado y pregunta cuánto están pagando al oficial de electricidad, porque él viene a ofrecerse por la mitad de sueldo, poniendo por su parte su herramienta y su ropa de seguridad.
Con dos cojones.

Esas cosas han pasado.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (8 Abr 2022)

chad1950 dijo:


> Tu experiencia es puramente subjetiva y no puede aplicarse a todos. En mi caso particular, tu narrativa simplemente NO se aplica conmigo.
> 
> Y por cierto, un ensayo o un reporte científico no siempre tiene el objetivo de descubrir algo. Algunos sólo son para hacer hipótesis o comprobar y/o refutar teorías (aunque esto último creo que también es sinónimo de descubrir algo).
> 
> Como sea y repito, tu experiencia es subjetiva. Pero por favor, no seas el típico estúpido que piensa que un trabajo sólo es trabajo si requiere puramente esfuerzo físico.



Toda la razón. 
Estamos volviendo a mentalidades del subdesarrollo que entienden "trabajo" solo en términos de esfuerzo físico.
Y no solo eso, confundiendo "trabajo" con cualquier actividad física que pueda reportar un dinero en B.
Y así queremos convencer al resto de países de la UE de que nuestra economía es pura pulcritud.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (8 Abr 2022)

EnergyTreeef dijo:


> Es cierto. Falta mano de obra ‘ a patadas’, y los que trabajan cobran barbaridades.
> Aquí, NADIE ni siguiera te vendrá hacer alguna faena por 300€ NETO/ DÍA ( solo mano de obra). Si es continuo, una obra grande , pueda que si.
> 
> - jardineros, NO se levantan, por menos de 400€ / día. (no te vendrá hacer algo, por 200€ Para ellos no vale la pena. Andan 50-70€ hora y mínimo día entero.( y hablo solo de los ‘ corta-setos’ simples, No de proyectos etc.
> ...



Me lo creo.
El jardinero que viene al chalet cobra 140€ mes por hacer el mantenimiento del jardín y setos, 800m2 tiene la parcela, pero una parte es suelo en piedra.
Y tambien hace el mantenimiento de la piscina.
Tiene trabajo a montones, siempre que alguien lo necesita, tiene que esperar mínimo 5 días hasta que le va a hacer presupuesto.

Diría que el chaval se saca unos 2500€-3000€ al mes.
Todo lo que puede lo cobra en negro.
Salvo que tú quieras factura, el resto todo en mano y en cash.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (8 Abr 2022)

regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> Toda la razón.
> Estamos volviendo a mentalidades del subdesarrollo que entienden "trabajo" solo en términos de esfuerzo físico.
> Y no solo eso, confundiendo "trabajo" con cualquier actividad física que pueda reportar un dinero en B.
> Y así queremos convencer al resto de países de la UE de que nuestra economía es pura pulcritud.



Cuál sería una alternativa a eso?


----------



## KUTRONIO (8 Abr 2022)

Si es cierto lo que dices vete preparando porque si llegas a los 40 años así vas a cagar sangre y no es broma lo que te digo, supongo que no estás contando la verdad


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (8 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Cuál sería una alternativa a eso?



A qué? 
A la economía en B?
A que estemos volviendo culturalmente a mentalidades en que solo es útil el que hace trabajos manuales?
O al hecho de que el empresario se frote las manos con trabajadores más baratos? 
O a todo en general?
Muy difícil me lo pone.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (8 Abr 2022)

regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> A qué?
> A la economía en B?
> A que estemos volviendo culturalmente a mentalidades en que solo es útil el que hace trabajos manuales?
> O al hecho de que el empresario se frote las manos con trabajadores más baratos?
> ...



A los trabajos manuales.
Que alternativa habría a eso?
Al trabajo como esfuerzo físico


----------



## DigitalMarketer (8 Abr 2022)

Vete la médico y que te operen, mantengas vigiladas que eso a veces evoluciona mal.


----------



## snoopi (8 Abr 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Tengo familiares y conocidos pintores y no es tan fácil encontrar buenos trabajos.
> 
> Todo Dios hace pintura, desde el vecino en paro hasta los africanos a precios irrisorios.



Una cosa es pintar profesinalmente y otra pasar el rodillo

Los primeros se ven con competencia, dado el nivel bajo de la actividad, los buenos pintores no paran de ganar pasta


----------



## LiberalFist (8 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que los chavales de hoy en día no quieren mancharse las manos, son demasiado buenos para eso.
> 
> Acabo de pintar el interior de una casa, 2100€.
> Dos chavales trabajando hasta media noche, terminaron en 4 días.



2.100 / 3 (dos tios y tu) = 700 por ala. De 8:00 a 00:00 quitando dos horas para comer 12 horas, 4 dias son 48 horas. 14.53.

De ahi quita materiales, cuotas de autonomos, vehiculo/s. Y eso siendo un pelotazo, las calles estan llenas de carteles ofreciendo pintado de pisos enteros por 1200... y hasta menos.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (8 Abr 2022)

LiberalFist dijo:


> 2.100 / 3 (dos tios y tu) = 700 por ala. De 8:00 a 00:00 quitando dos horas para comer 12 horas, 4 dias son 48 horas. 14.53.
> 
> De ahi quita materiales, cuotas de autonomos, vehiculo/s. Y eso siendo un pelotazo, las calles estan llenas de carteles ofreciendo pintado de pisos enteros por 1200... y hasta menos.



No no, yo era el cliente.
Eran 2 chavales.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (8 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> A los trabajos manuales.
> Que alternativa habría a eso?
> Al trabajo como esfuerzo físico



En épocas de crisis solo estamos pendientes de satisfacer nuestras necesidades más esenciales. Pirámide de Maslow.

Los trabajos "manuales" son necesarios e imprescindibles. Pero también los trabajos no manuales lo son.

La diversidad en habilidades y capacidades es innata a la condición humana. Ni a todos nos atraen las mismas ocupaciones ni todos tenemos las mismas capacidades para desempeñarlas. 

Tampoco disponemos todos de la misma cualificación dentro de un mismo sector ni la misma experiencia laboral.

Ni siquiera la misma formación mínima que supuestamente deberíamos tener en nuestros propios derechos y deberes laborales...ni en otros ámbitos.

Un fontanero no tiene por qué hacer labores o tener conocimientos de ingeniero de canales. Y viceversa. 
En momentos de crisis es bastante normal que parezca mucho más útil un trabajador que te arregla una avería en tu casa que otro que soluciona un bloqueo de buques de mercancías en el Canal de Suez.

Ni que decir tiene que en épocas de crisis uno busca ahorrarse como sea lo que sea. Si viene a tu casa el cuñado de no sé quién que te cobra una tercera parte aunque te lo haga sin facturas ni garantías, encima le aplaudes. Comprensible.

Luego resulta que si esa instalación eléctrica que te ha hecho en la reforma de la cocina incumple toda la legislación en materia de seguridad, tienes una sobrecarga y se te incendia la casa, llega el del seguro, lo notifica y te quedas con el p. culo al aire...Y entonces nos mosqueamos por cómo son los de las compañías de seguros, jejeje.

Semos "asín". Queremos pagar a un cuñado pero dando por hecho que se habrá empollado todas las normativas vigentes, algo que significa tener que leer muchas horas y todas esas cosis "no manuales" que no molan nada porque leer algo más largo que un wasap de los colegas es un "trabajazo".

No sé qué solución práctica tiene. Teórica sí se me ocurre una, pero es a largo plazo y requiere mucho "trabajo"...Y desde luego no es factible para épocas de crisis. Ni tampoco interesa demasiado ni a gobernantes ni a gestores ni a políticos, ni en crisis ni en no crisis.

Se llama sacar las manos de la educación, de los sistemas educativos, de las FPs, de la formación permanente de los trabajadores, de las universidades, etc.. Se llama cuidar los cerebros y talentos de los ciudadanos y elevar el nivel cultural medio de la población. Se llama dotar a los ciudadanos de las mejores herramientas para progresar críticamente, ser exigentes y defender sus derechos. Se llama formar buenos profesionales en todo, trabajadores competentes que no se dediquen a reventar sectores laborales ni a fastidiar a sus propios compañeros.

Porque todo esto sucede mientras el resto hace que no oye ni ve. Y con su colaboración necesaria aunque solo sea por omisión.

Pero eso es otro capítulo distinto y tan sumamente grande. Algo que no puede dejarse en manos de cuñados ni de mediocres ni de gentes poco o nada cualificadas.

Perdón por el tochaco.


----------



## Polo_00 (8 Abr 2022)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> Pero hay que querer, que es lo principal.
> Y doblar la costilla, y ensuciarse las manos, que es lo que no quiere la gente.
> Y trabajar por tu cuenta.
> Oficina de 8 a 3 no.



Vamos que eres mileurista...como todos,


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (8 Abr 2022)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Vamos que eres mileurista...como todos,




Si, si...milsemanista más bien.


----------



## SrPurpuron (8 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Muchos de los que comentáis tenéis una mente de esclavo total.
> Solo concebís ser asalariados.
> Yo me refiero a que los que se buscan ellos los curros son los que ganan pasta.
> 
> Os pongo un ejemplo, un fontanero que acabe teniendo 4-5 empleados trabajando para el, se saca una pasta, muchos por encima de los 6000€ limpios al mes, algunos meses 10000€.



Con seguro?


----------



## la_trotona (11 Abr 2022)

Hay muchísimo bien pagado, lo deberían coger sobre todo las emponderadas y así rebajar la brecha salarial.


----------



## fachacine (11 Abr 2022)

Sin llegar a esos precios, aquí en la Comunidad Valenciana en la zona de la Costa Blanca (Denia, Javea, Benissa, Moraira, Calpe, Altea...) este verano pasado carteles de "se necesita personal" en varios restaurantes, mes de agosto. Si tienes ganas de trabajar te aseguro que tienes trabajo para 5 meses y cobrar lo que otros cobran en 12.


----------

